# Screencaps of the guy being exceptional in Chat



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 13, 2019)

These might be a bit out of order but they tell the general story and are generally in the correct order.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 13, 2019)

Well okay then.


----------



## Otis Boi (Dec 13, 2019)

lol what a faggot. Who even uses kiwi farms?


----------



## HeyYou (Dec 13, 2019)

All because I jokingly told this incel that he should message HeatherCho and ask her to be his e-girlfriend.


----------



## Thank Fuck For Evil Otto (Dec 13, 2019)

Pretty sure harvesting exceptionality from the chat breaks the 14th commandment or some such. I'm telling.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 13, 2019)

Can we make "I am the definition of a fucking winner" a random quote


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 13, 2019)

Lmao what the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Peachy (Dec 13, 2019)

Truly Kiwifarms only draws in the most powerful of women respecters.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Dec 13, 2019)

"One day I will fucking be ownage and you will all admit it"


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Dec 13, 2019)

Why do people like this join the site?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 13, 2019)

So what I'm getting from this is that @HeyYou is a tease and @bearycool has multiple boyfriends.


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 13, 2019)

Someone forgot their meds again


----------



## A Cardboard Box (Dec 13, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> So what I'm getting from this is that @HeyYou is a tease and @bearycool has multiple boyfriends.



bearycool is a sexy beast and I WOULD have sex with them.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 13, 2019)

A Cardboard Box said:


> bearycool is a sexy beast and I WOULD have sex with them.



I would absolutely snuggle with beary, 10/10 choice.


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Dec 13, 2019)

> I just wanted to prove Onision was a good person and it's not his fault.



This is hilarious on its face, but the fact that it seems to be a complete non sequitur in the middle of an autistic rant about egirls or something makes it even more comedic.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 13, 2019)

As I said, @WeeMars just need a good dicking from a strong, independent daddy that can tuck him in and read him bed time stories. His latent faggotry is coming out as autism and it needs to be satiated.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 13, 2019)

I click on his profile, age 41.

That makes this a whole lot creepier if it's irl.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 13, 2019)

Because if you have to say it you _know_ you're full of shit.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 13, 2019)

Remember, fam: kiwi farms is not a dating site, and people are here to dox you in a way that is NOT going to fulfill your hot girl murder fetish requirements, nor fill up the endless void of loneliness that is your love life.

Kiwi girls are here to mock you, not tuck you in at night.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 13, 2019)

bearycool said:


> Remember, fam: kiwi farms is not a dating site, and people are here to dox you in a way that is NOT going to fulfill your hot girl murder fetish requirements, nor fill up the endless void of loneliness that is your love life.
> 
> Kiwi girls are here to mock you, not tuck you in at night.


I wish it were a dating site, though.
I'd watch the hell out of that reality TV show.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 13, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I wish it were a dating site, though.
> I'd watch the hell out of that reality TV show.



I can hear the wails and shrieks of incels and supreme gentlemen being friendzoned already.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 13, 2019)

bearycool said:


> I can hear the wails and shrieks of incels and supreme gentlemen being friendzoned already.


But how will the virgins with rage do?


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 13, 2019)

OP, what the fuck did I just read?


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Dec 13, 2019)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Ex Cummunicated Sasser HD (Dec 13, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I wish it were a dating site, though.
> I'd watch the hell out of that reality TV show.



The Undateables already exists.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 13, 2019)

kūhaku said:


> OP, what the fuck did I just read?





Oscar Wildean said:


> I have no idea what's going on.



the subtitle is basically the best short description for this 
*Guy goes to drama forum to find love and when that fails he spergs out in chat*


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 13, 2019)

Kiwi Farms is like this idyllic wildlife preserve, and in spins this hooting Tasmanian Devil.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 13, 2019)

bearycool said:


> Remember, fam: kiwi farms is not a dating site, and people are here to dox you in a way that is NOT going to fulfill your hot girl murder fetish requirements, nor fill up the endless void of loneliness that is your love life.
> 
> Kiwi girls are here to mock you, not tuck you in at night.


There is no such thing as a female kiwi, only trannies or men in dresses


----------



## DuckSucker (Dec 13, 2019)

A Cardboard Box said:


> Lmao what the fuck am I reading?


Yea me too. Look I can be a little sympathetic to being an incel or something, being lonely and having it get to you but damn why would you ever honestly try to use Kiwi Farms of all places as a dating site and not some place where everybody is sarcastically your friend and trying to kind of fuck with you.

Im imagining all this coming out of the mouth of that UwU Midna avatar, "ILL FUCKING MURDER YOU WITH LOVE YOU FUCKING SHIT, YOU DESERVE THE RAPTURE YOU CUNT" and Im just really torn on what the fuck this is.

"uwu I MEAN IT, IM GONNA SLICE YOU FROM STERNUM TO SLIT, CUNT. IM GONNA HARVEST YOUR LIVER AND PUT IT IN MY ORGAN GRINDER TO HAVE PATE ON MY MORNING TOAST AND CRY WHILE THINKING THAT YOU COULD HAVE BEEN TUCKING ME IN, desu~<3".



WeeMars said:


> Porn is essentially a drug. Not even essentially, *IT IS *a drug. It has all the same characteristics as one.
> It degrades your mind, it degrades your body, it affects the way you think, it throws you down into a degenerative state.


I dunno man. Ive read that if you beat off, especially if youre about to do something (stupid) it can clear your head.

My favorite is when he just goes "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!" 'hey! stop shouting' "FUCKING FAGGOTS"


----------



## Takodachi (Dec 13, 2019)

He uses the chat, of course hes a massive faggot, whats new here?


----------



## Nguyen Van Phuoc (Dec 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> I click on his profile, age 41.
> 
> That makes this a whole lot creepier if it's irl.


According to a comment he made, he just turned 18.


----------



## Immortal Technique (Dec 13, 2019)

@Mushroom Soup making everyone feel sexy out there.


----------



## No Exit (Dec 13, 2019)

Nguyen Van Phuoc said:


> According to a comment he made, he just turned 18.
> 
> View attachment 1049181


I can believe both. 

41 with the mentality of an 18y/o.
I always assume people like this are trolls since doing something like this is so retarded, that if legit, this person shouldn't be able to use a computer.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 13, 2019)

I went to the chat just once and people were literally talking about sucking each other dick and saying stuff like "uwu"


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

Kiwi girls are a myth I'm just going to say that right now, it's just another fat guy that lives in his mommies basement also. Only difference is he likes the idea of making your peepee hard. Remember that next time you start thirsting, it's a dude probably 100lbs fatter than you and he really wants you to self dox and send dick pics


----------



## Vampirella (Dec 13, 2019)

Because everyone should know this.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 13, 2019)

Nekromantik2 said:


> View attachment 1049282
> Because everyone should know this.


Hire a hot hit-woman.

It is best to die with pleasure, after all.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Dec 13, 2019)

How did I miss all of this? I practically consider chat my home on Kiwi Farms


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 13, 2019)

I thought I was a Uber sped, but guess not.


----------



## byuu (Dec 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Hire a hot hit-woman.


In current year? You'd get in trouble for discriminatory hiring practices immediately.


----------



## Jewthulhu (Dec 13, 2019)

Has the chat always been the manifestation of /r9k/?


----------



## Miss Misery (Dec 13, 2019)

bearycool said:


> Kiwi girls are here to mock you, not tuck you in at night.


If you're lucky we'll mock you before we tuck you in at night.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 13, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Kiwi girls are a myth I'm just going to say that right now, it's just another fat guy that lives in his mommies basement also. Only difference is he likes the idea of making your peepee hard. Remember that next time you start thirsting, it's a dude probably 100lbs fatter than you and he really wants you to self dox and send dick pics


Or maybe it's your mom keeping an eye on you but decided shitposting is a lot more fun


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 13, 2019)

>tfw no Kiwifarms gf


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Or maybe it's your mom keeping an eye on you but decided shitposting is a lot more fun


That explains why those tit pics look so familiar... 


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Dec 13, 2019)

If my mom put that out there I don't know how I'd feel; part of me would be like you go mom but the other would be like you ruined my life.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

Feline Supremacist said:


> If my mom put that out there I don't know how I'd feel; part of me would be like you go mom but the other would be like you ruined my life.


Pffft if my mom had tits like that id still be breastfeeding


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Dec 13, 2019)

Here I was expecting this thread to be about @tuscangarder, my disappointment is overwhelming.


----------



## Cat Menagerie (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm glad this thread exists, since I was there for the beginning of that exchange but had to miss the rest. Now I know it all worked out for the best.


----------



## Shady Attorney (Dec 13, 2019)

Agricola said:


> Here I was expecting this thread to be about @tuscangarder, my disappointment is overwhelming.


We'll get em next time


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Dec 13, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> I thought I was a Uber sped, but guess not.


I’m more of a lyft sped personally


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

This thread sucks.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> This thread sucks.


What makes you say that? Care to expound on that a little chief?


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> What makes you say that? Care to expound on that a little chief?


Nope.



bearycool said:


> As I said, @WeeMars just need a good dicking from a strong, independent daddy that can tuck him in and read him bed time stories. His latent faggotry is coming out as autism and it needs to be satiated.


I definitely agree 100% on that. But in terms of relationship I'd just prefer a girl. At least first before expanding more into that.


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 13, 2019)

The prodigal son has returned


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I definitely agree 100% on that. But in terms of relationship I'd just prefer a girl. At least first before expanding more into that.


Learn not to double post in the thread you heathen or I will be forced to skull fuck you


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Learn not to double post in the thread you heathen or I will be forced to skull fuck you


Thanks for telling me, now I will continue to do it.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thanks for telling me, now I will continue to do it.


First off that gif avatar is begging to get taken down and you are going to insist on double posting while being a thirsty, smug and assmad sperg

I think you are my new best friend kiwi


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 13, 2019)

Chat is degenerate and if you partake in it you're probably mentally ill


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> I definitely agree 100% on that. But in terms of relationship I'd just prefer a girl. At least first before expanding more into that.


Take up Pokemon Go, go on your city's subreddit and ask if there's a Pokemon Go Discord, find out where people play, go make friends and talk to whatever girls are around.  Just make friends with whomever you can, even guys, because you never know if they have a hot single sister or something. Just keep putting yourself out there.  If you get rejected or something, just move on, dating is a number's game at the end of the day, the trick is to just not get hung up on one girl but to move on if whomever you're trying to date isn't into you.  Just be chill and patient and you'll absolutely find someone.  Fake it till you make it, be the chad, not the virgin.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Take up Pokemon Go, go on your city's subreddit and ask if there's a Pokemon Go Discord, find out where people play, go make friends and talk to whatever girls are around.  Just make friends with whomever you can, even guys, because you never know if they have a hot single sister or something. Just keep putting yourself out there.  If you get rejected or something, just move on, dating is a number's game at the end of the day, the trick is to just not get hung up on one girl but to move on if whomever you're trying to date isn't into you.  Just be chill and patient and you'll absolutely find someone.  Fake it till you make it, be the chad, not the virgin.



Judging by the way he took rejection at the beginning of the thread, this advice will only serve to get him arrested.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> Judging by the way he took rejection at the beginning of the thread, this advice will only serve to get him arrested.


Nigga just gotta learn to be chill.  Every little rejection and hiccup when you're 18 can feel like the end of the world if you've never been with a girl whose name didn't end in .jpg before, but it's truly all not nearly as intimidating as it seems. Just make people like you, learn a few jokes, be funnier.  I suggest Pokemon Go because it's an incredible icebreaker and can give you a lot to talk about as long as you're not some rétarded sped who just loathes Pokemon for whatever reason.  A little bit of self confidence can go a long way.  

Also, considering he's found his way to KiwiFarms of all places, he's probably got a misconception in his head that girls are super sacred and even sneezing the wrong way around one will get a legion of cops and insane faggots kicking down his door.  The real world doesn't work like that, there's a reason that breed of faggots is so prevalent online: because they're sitting around, never leaving their homes, going stir crazy, looking for the path of least resistance to blame all of their problems on.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Nigga just gotta learn to be chill.  Every little rejection and hiccup when you're 18 can feel like the end of the world if you've never been with a girl whose name didn't end in .jpg before, but it's truly all not nearly as intimidating as it seems. Just make people like you, learn a few jokes, be funnier.  I suggest Pokemon Go because it's an incredible icebreaker and can give you a lot to talk about as long as you're not some rétarded sped who just loathes Pokemon for whatever reason.  A little bit of self confidence can go a long way.
> 
> Also, considering he's found his way to KiwiFarms of all places, he's probably got a misconception in his head that girls are super sacred and even sneezing the wrong way around one will get a legion of cops and insane faggots kicking down his door.  The real world doesn't work like that, there's a reason that breed of faggots is so prevalent online: because they're sitting around, never leaving their homes, going stir crazy, looking for the path of least resistance to blame all of their problems on.


Problem is, I don't have a device that can play Pokemon Go.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Problem is, I don't have a device that can play Pokemon Go.



Replace "Pokemon Go" with [any hobby here]. He's saying to find an activity that you don't loathe yourself for participating in that'll get you out of the house and meeting people, and whilst doing it try your best to not be a raging turbo-autist.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> *find an activity that you don't loathe yourself for participating in*


And here's where the problems really start to arise.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> And here's where the problems really start to arise.



Then do it anyway and loathe yourself for participating in it, whatever. The gist is that you have to meet people irl to have a shot at actually entering into a relationship.

Or don't, it's funnier if you just sperg and wail on the Farms.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> *it's funnier if you just sperg and wail on the Farms.*


I was kind of hoping I could put an end to that.


----------



## MemeGray (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> And here's where the problems really start to arise.



Visit all your local massage parlors and review each masseuse, give them all bad/mediocre reviews until you find one that will suck ur dick for a good review


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

MemeGray said:


> Visit all your local massage parlors and review each masseuse, give them all bad/mediocre reviews until you find one that will suck ur dick for a good review


Unfunny joke 0/10


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> And here's where the problems really start to arise.


You're doubting yourself, I guarantee you almost every person in their teens always feels as if they're inadequate at whatever they like, even if that may be far from the truth. A girl will still be able to appreciate that you at least care and/or are interested in something. I mean really you shouldn't even be powerleveling your relationship issues to the farms anyway, but hey, I guess it's too late to go back now. So my advice to you is to stop sperging about how much you RESPECT WOMAN and find yourself a nice girl; you're still a young guy after all, there's always opportunities at getting head.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> A girl will still be able to appreciate that you *at least care and/or are interested* in something.


The only thing on the entire planet that I am interested at this point is a military career. Almost nothing else matters to me.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Dec 13, 2019)

bearycool said:


> Remember, fam: kiwi farms is not a dating site, and people are here to dox you in a way that is NOT going to fulfill your hot girl murder fetish requirements, nor fill up the endless void of loneliness that is your love life.
> 
> Kiwi girls are here to mock you, not tuck you in at night.



Except for the couple kiwi girls that'll dick you, dox you, and mock you.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> The only thing on the entire planet that I am interested at this point is a military career. Almost nothing else matters to me.


*THEN TALK TO HER ABOUT IT*​


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Problem is, I don't have a device that can play Pokemon Go.


So? If you know alot about Pokemon go to a meet up about Pokemon, if you know alot about mini golf go on "meetup.com" and look for mini golf shit @Pissmaster General gave you probably the best advice you'll get on this site and you literally just connected to the first thing you could to completely miss the solid advice.

You don't have a device... But do you like Pokemon? 
Yes
Then go anyway, tell people you don't have a device and tell them you'd like to chill and talk Pokemon and if it's a group of people you could probably piggy back on and like Piss said, stay chill and be helpful, listen more than you talk and when you listen _really listen , _even if what the people isn't particularly interested but they seem cool, try your best to stay interested and or find someone else to talk to, people usually just want to talk to someone who will listen and care about what they say, play into that fuck nuts


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> *THEN TALK TO HER ABOUT IT*​


Who?



Stranger Neighbors said:


> You don't have a device... But do you like Pokemon?
> Yes


Hate to break the reality to you.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Dec 13, 2019)

@WeeMars just be yourself


----------



## The Reaper (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> The only thing on the entire planet that I am interested at this point is a military career. Almost nothing else matters to me.


Bruh... that's literally one of the easiest ways to get a girl.  I know guys who went in and would talk about how it was a nonstop party with /fit/ girls.  If that's what you want to do then do it.  Just focus on one thing.  Don't waste time here telling others to kill themselves.  Go spend some time getting in shape and enlist.  Military isn't all shooting and running either.  My big bro told me he only fired a gun during basic, and got to travel the world making sure jets could take off and land without blowing up.  You can go into technical careers that are focused on maintenance, logistics, or all sorts of stuff.  Knew a guy who was a Navy cook, and wished he could still be doing that.  Military also provides you with a huge boost to social skills.  They give so much opportunity to grow as a person with activities and social gatherings. 

For your own sake don't waste your time.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

The Reaper said:


> Military isn't all shooting and running either.


That's the only part I'm interested in. I'd be the perfect cannon fodder and I'd have no problem dying like that. It's sure as hell better than dying here. At least I'll be fucking doing something.


----------



## The Reaper (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> That's the only part I'm interested in. I'd be the perfect cannon fodder and I'd have no problem dying like that. It's sure as hell better than dying here. At least I'll be fucking doing something.


Then you're not what the military is looking for.  They don't want guys who just want to shoot and die.  That's called being a liability to your squad and potentially getting others killed.  My suggestion for you is to get some therapy because you have a lot more going on than "why won't girls like me."


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

The Reaper said:


> My suggestion for you is to get some therapy.


Been in therapy most of my life. See where that got me eh?


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Been in therapy most of my life. See where that got me eh?


Thanks for sharing. No one asked.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Maskull said:


> Thanks for sharing. No one asked.


It was related to the topic at hand faggot. Nobody asked you either bitch. GTFO


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Someone lock this thread please. We're done here.


----------



## The Reaper (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Been in therapy most of my life. See where that got me eh?


You only get something out of therapy if you want to get something out of it.  It sounds to me like you wrote it off as a failure before it began.  

Try some volunteering too.  Whenever I'm feeling down, donating a bit of my time picks me right back up.  It'll give you a bit of purpose and interaction which you need.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

The Reaper said:


> Try some volunteering too.


That's not something I would or could do.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> That's not something I would or could do.


Seems as if you have bounded yourself by prison bars of your own design.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

I understand each and every one of you has been trying to help me, and I am genuinely thankful for that. It's more than I ever could have asked for, and you brought some amazing advice to the table. It means everything and I'm glad you tried. But sadly the problem is just me. There's nothing you can do to help me.

I've simply gone way too far past the point of insanity and failure. An event horizon if you will, and I've probably passed that point a while ago. So like I said I appreciate the efforts, but there is simply nothing you can do to help someone like me.

Now please just disable any more replies for this thread. There is simply nothing left to discuss.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> There's nothing you can do to help me.
> 
> I've simply gone way too far past the point of insanity and failure.



What makes you say that? You got a rap sheet, or are you locally known for some heinous shit or something?


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I understand each and every one of you has been trying to help me, and I am genuinely thankful for that. It's more than I ever could have asked for, and you brought some amazing advice to the table. It means everything and I'm glad you tried. But sadly the problem is just me. There's nothing you can do to help me.
> 
> I've simply gone way too far past the point of insanity and failure. An event horizon if you will, and I've probably passed that point a while ago. So like I said I appreciate the efforts, but there is simply nothing you can do to help someone like me.
> 
> Now please just disable any more replies for this thread. There is simply nothing left to discuss.



i'm going to dox you


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

Decided for yourself no helping-hand can help. No wonder you've been sitting in therapy your lifelong without progress to speak for it.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> What makes you say that? You got a rap sheet, or are you locally known for some heinous shit or something?


No, but one day I likely will. I don't belong in society at all. I can't contribute anything. I never did and I never will. I'm just too fucked up.
Would a normal person be sperging and attempting to get a GF on a site that which the whole purpose is to laugh at fucked up people? Would a halfway normal person even slightly resemble who I am? They wouldn't. The Downwards spiral is only at it's beginning.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> No, but one day I likely will. I don't belong in society at all. I can't contribute anything. I never did and I never will. I'm just too fucked up.
> Would a normal person be sperging and attempting to get a GF on a site that which the whole purpose is to laugh at fucked up people? Would a halfway normal person even slightly resemble who I am? They wouldn't. The Downwards spiral is only at it's beginning.



So you're a mopey faggot who gets off on pretending he's some _oh so deeply and darkly troubled _societal outcast. "_Oh woe is me, I'm just so unfixable, hopeless, and nobody could *ever* understand me..."_

Jesus man get a grip. You've never met a normal person in your life, and a lot of people have had that period in their lives, they just grew the fuck out of it as teenagers - and so should you. The only thing keeping you from following any of the advice people in this thread or elsewhere have given you is yourself.

I'm absolutely drop-dead fucking *certain* that there are people with far, far worse lives and problems that lead perfectly healthy and productive lives. Grow up.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

Take a boulder for long walk beneath the local lake.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> So you're a mopey faggot who gets off on pretending he's some _oh so deeply and darkly troubled _societal outcast. "_Oh woe is me, I'm just so unfixable, hopeless, and nobody could *ever* understand me..."_
> 
> Jesus man get a grip. You've never met a normal person in your life, and a lot of people have had that period in their lives, they just grew the fuck out of it as teenagers - and so should you. The only thing keeping you from following any of the advice people in this thread or elsewhere have given you is yourself.
> 
> I'm absolutely drop-dead fucking *certain* that there are people with far, far worse lives and problems that lead perfectly healthy and productive lives. Grow up.


You don't know jack shit about my life. Everything you say is utterly baseless and worthless.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> You don't know jack shit about my life. Everything you say is utterly baseless and worthless.



Keep telling yourself that. You're literally a carbon-copy clone of a stereotype.

I bet you have a shitload of black clothes and dye your hair too.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> Keep telling yourself that. You're literally a carbon-copy clone of a stereotype.
> 
> I bet you have a shitload of black clothes and dye your hair too.


Yet you rely on stereotypes to try to get some insanely idiotic point across.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Yet you rely on stereotypes to try to get some insanely idiotic point across.



1) I was saying you *are* the stereotype, because you are.
2) People like you are a dime a dozen. Grow up faggot. You're not special.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> People like you are a dime a dozen. Grow up faggot. You're not special.


I never said I was special. Like at all. Keep proving my point on how baseless you are. Has nothing to do with being special. Idk what point you are trying to prove.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I never said I was special. Like at all. Keep proving my point on how baseless you are. Has nothing to do with being special. Idk what point you are trying to prove.



I didn't ever say you said that. I was saying that to mean that you're far from the first mopey faggot to whine about _just how hard his poor wittle wife is  _on the internet when the only thing wrong with them is that they can't grow the fuck up.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Unog said:


> I didn't ever say you said that. I was saying that to mean that you're far from the first mopey faggot to whine about _just how hard his poor wittle wife is  _on the internet when the only thing wrong with them is that they can't grow the fuck up.


I don't care if I'm the first, second or whatever fucking number in line I was to do this kind of shit. Because I'm going to do it anyway.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I don't care if I'm the first, second or whatever fucking number in line I was to do this kind of shit. *Because I'm going to do it anyway*.


----------



## Reverend (Dec 13, 2019)

Christ going out and getting a prostitute off literally any site is vastly easier than dealing with e-whores, cheaper, and at least you get off when done.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Reverend said:


> Christ going out and getting a prostitute off literally any site is vastly easier than dealing with e-whores, cheaper, and at least you get off when done.


That's nice.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I understand each and every one of you has been trying to help me, and I am genuinely thankful for that. It's more than I ever could have asked for, and you brought some amazing advice to the table. It means everything and I'm glad you tried. But sadly the problem is just me. There's nothing you can do to help me.
> 
> I've simply gone way too far past the point of insanity and failure. An event horizon if you will, and I've probably passed that point a while ago. So like I said I appreciate the efforts, but there is simply nothing you can do to help someone like me.
> 
> Now please just disable any more replies for this thread. There is simply nothing left to discuss.


You gotta fix your fuckin mindset and start thinking more positively, my nigga. Start emulating someone positive that you watch on YouTube or wherever, being like that person, and you'll realize how the world really changes based on your perspective. Like, sure, you could go ahead and kill yourself, but that locks you out of doing everything on Earth, so you might as well say "fuck it" and go off and have a great time.

Or, just, dont, and stay at home telling the internet how miserable you are, and watch as nothing changes at all.  You're living such a pathetic life as-is that you're not even making any new memories or stories worth telling.  You gotta change whatever the fuck it is you're doing, man, because it ain't making you happy, and no girl's gonna wanna spend time with a sad sack of self-loathing shit.  I know this, because I was pretty fucking depressed in my late teens.  You just gotta quit giving a fuck.  And if someone's pushing you to feel that way, start making fun of them.  Laugh at them.  Over fucking anything.  Trust me dude, it feels

SO

FUCKING

GOOD

to finally just tell someone to their face "hahaha what the fuck are you doing? what are you thinking?  lmao keep being mad and acting like a spineless faggot, ahahahahahaha"


----------



## Spunt (Dec 13, 2019)

"My life is a wreck, my only career ambition is to get violently killed, I have no hobbies or interests, I seldom leave the house, and my only personality traits are autism and self-pity. For some reason I can't get a girlfriend."

Dude getting a partner is like step 10 of a plan in which steps 1 to 9 are making yourself the kind of person that someone would want to date. It's like complaining that you keep coming last in all the marathons you're entering when you're 400 pounds and don't own any shoes.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)

Oh whoopsy doodles, I am just dropping shit today, clumsy me.


----------



## Cheemsburbger (Dec 13, 2019)

This reminds me of a recent situation on iFunny. A guy fell for a catfish (possibly twice) and got so desperate that he declared he didn't care and wanted to date the catfish anyway. Another incident involved someone eating his own cum for a troll pretending to be an egirl, then panicking after he found out and the screenshots were made public. I have a pretty sizable amount of iFunny stories


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## The Reaper (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> That's not something I would or could do.


Anyone can volunteer.  Some volunteer work is sitting there and saying hello.  I play music for old people and help out at community dinners when I can.  Those are just two skills I have.  If I couldn't cook the old ladies running the community dinner would love to teach me.  Everyone loves help.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 13, 2019)

Spunt said:


> "My life is a wreck, my only career ambition is to get violently killed, I have no hobbies or interests, I seldom leave the house, and my only personality traits are autism and self-pity. For some reason I can't get a girlfriend."
> 
> Dude getting a partner is like step 10 of a plan in which steps 1 to 9 are making yourself the kind of person that someone would want to date. It's like complaining that you keep coming last in all the marathons you're entering when you're 400 pounds and don't own any shoes.


Yeah, that straight up sounds like he just expects a magic pixie dream girl to kick down his door like he's living in an anime. 



Cheemsburbger said:


> This reminds me of a recent situation on iFunny. A guy fell for a catfish (possibly twice) and got so desperate that he declared he didn't care and wanted to date the catfish anyway. Another incident involved someone eating his own cum for a troll pretending to be an egirl, then panicking after he found out and the screenshots were made public. I have a pretty sizable amount of iFunny stories


Post 'em



Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1050234
> View attachment 1050235
> View attachment 1050236


Fucking do it.  It's the weekend.  Go out, find a girl at a bar, ask her that, and you'll either get rejected or she'll actually go home with you.  It's possible. And either way, it'll build you up.  Yeah, getting rejected sucks, but it's just something you WILL have to get used to, because every man is always getting rejected all of the time. Every single last mother fucker here has been rejected countless times and we're all the better for it.  Go get rejected and build your black ass up, lil nigga.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 13, 2019)

I never made this intending for it to be a thread just a place to put the screencaps of the funny things that happened in chat but our boy turned up to chat again.


Again might be out of order and their are some dulplicates of the screencaps posted before


----------



## Cheemsburbger (Dec 13, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Yeah, that straight up sounds like he just expects a magic pixie dream girl to kick down his door like he's living in an anime.
> 
> 
> Post 'em
> ...


I'll see if I can find them. The iFunny community isn't like KF. We've been using iFunny long enough to know what is where. Imagine being an unorganized hoarder and learning where you usually misplace your stuff over a few years. It's a lovely place, but a mess until you get used to it


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> You gotta fix your fuckin mindset and start thinking more positively, my nigga. Start emulating someone positive that you watch on YouTube or wherever, being like that person, and you'll realize how the world really changes based on your perspective. Like, sure, you could go ahead and kill yourself, but that locks you out of doing everything on Earth, so you might as well say "fuck it" and go off and have a great time.
> 
> Or, just, dont, and stay at home telling the internet how miserable you are, and watch as nothing changes at all.  You're living such a pathetic life as-is that you're not even making any new memories or stories worth telling.  You gotta change whatever the fuck it is you're doing, man, because it ain't making you happy, and no girl's gonna wanna spend time with a sad sack of self-loathing shit.  I know this, because I was pretty fucking depressed in my late teens.  You just gotta quit giving a fuck.  And if someone's pushing you to feel that way, start making fun of them.  Laugh at them.  Over fucking anything.  Trust me dude, it feels
> 
> ...


I'll think about it.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 13, 2019)

There is some more apparently our boy has been forced to transition? The solution to being mad about this is to play games not go outside.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

meinhausinneuberlin said:


> There is some more apparently our boy has been forced to transition? The solution to being mad about this is to play games not go outside.
> 
> View attachment 1050286View attachment 1050287View attachment 1050288View attachment 1050289


I was lying you fucking muppet.


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I was lying you fucking muppet.


No shit


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 13, 2019)

Holy shit what the fuck happened in this thread. It turned from railing on some fag in chat to a case study of an exceptional individual.

Please continue, and add more fuel to the fire while you're at it


----------



## Cheemsburbger (Dec 13, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Yeah, that straight up sounds like he just expects a magic pixie dream girl to kick down his door like he's living in an anime.
> 
> 
> Post 'em
> ...


I'm still searching for the catfish retards, so enjoy something that just happened today https://www.reddit.com/r/starwarsme..._100/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 13, 2019)

Person of interest when?


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> Person of interest when?


Please god no. I'll be a good boy.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Please god no. I'll be a good boy.


So you _are _a male?


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> So you _are _a male?


Idk why people had the idea that I was a girl.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Please god no. I'll be a good boy.


3 days you've baited chat, 3 days.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Idk why people had the idea that I was a girl.


You said in chat you were turned tranny against your will. We respect women. Even fakes.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Idk why people had the idea that I was a girl.


Because you remind me of the suicidal teenage girls I used to moderate in discord.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 13, 2019)

Gurl, you can do this one of two things: 

1. complain on the internet and be lonely
2. shitpost on the internet and get those lovers.


The choice is yours. The latter has worked out really well for me.


----------



## Rat Speaker (Dec 13, 2019)

bearycool said:


> Gurl, you can do this one of two things:
> 
> 1. complain on the internet and be lonely
> 2. shitpost on the internet and get those lovers.
> ...


Ive never missed Dyn until this dude started suicide baiting chat, now I wish he was here.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

bearycool said:


> Gurl, you can do this one of two things:
> 
> 1. complain on the internet and be lonely
> 2. shitpost on the internet and get those lovers.
> ...


It's either live or die. I gotta live and at least try. Even if it's some 400 lb hambeast, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)

Rat Speaker said:


> Ive never missed Dyn until this dude started suicide baiting chat, now I wish he was here.


@Dyn ? Can you hear me? I know your spirit still haunts this place, what do you want me to do, sacrifice a goat or something?


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Alright everyone, here's the plan. I pretty much never go out. Even though I'm 18 and I can go out whenever I wan't. I think the biggest fear that is holding me back is my parents. ESP my mom, she'd prolly get suspicious of me and thinking I'm doing drugs, do I just say fuck it and go out to some club anyway? Even if I'm awkward as fuck and look like a retard, I'm just gonna try and fuck someone anyway and seriously stop being a sheltered little bitch. Sound good?


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Alright everyone, here's the plan. I pretty much never go out. Even though I'm 18 and I can go out whenever I wan't. I think the biggest fear that is holding me back is my parents. ESP my mom, she'd prolly get suspicious of me and thinking I'm doing drugs, do I just say fuck it and go out to some club anyway? Even if I'm awkward as fuck and look like an exceptional individual, I'm just gonna try and fuck someone anyway and seriously stop being a sheltered little bitch. Sound good?


Unless you've agoraphobia you have no other excuse. If you're still so fond of mommy's apron strings you can even tell her your intentions. I'm sure the old broad'd be happy to have you out of her hair.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> It's either live or die. I gotta live and at least try. Even if it's some 400 lb hambeast, it's better than nothing.



I mean, you could always get you a nice daddy.  To each their own I suppose.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Alright everyone, here's the plan. I pretty much never go out. Even though I'm 18 and I can go out whenever I wan't. I think the biggest fear that is holding me back is my parents. ESP my mom, she'd prolly get suspicious of me and thinking I'm doing drugs, do I just say fuck it and go out to some club anyway? Even if I'm awkward as fuck and look like an exceptional individual, I'm just gonna try and fuck someone anyway and seriously stop being a sheltered little bitch. Sound good?


....Just remember to use a condom and make sure there's consent.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> ....Just remember to use a condom and make sure there's consent.


Thing is, I'm only 18, do they have clubs that I could get into?


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thing is, I'm only 18, do they have clubs that I could get into?


Use a search engine to determine this you dumb faggot.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 13, 2019)

Maskull said:


> Use a search engine to determine this you dumb faggot.


I did, but the results were unclear.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thing is, I'm only 18, do they have clubs that I could get into?


I seriously hope you're not expecting us to hold your hand the whole way through.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 13, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> I seriously hope you're not expecting us to hold your hand the whole way through.


Even as he penetrates.


----------



## Unog (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thing is, I'm only 18, do they have clubs that I could get into?



They just can't serve you at the bar. They can let you in though unless there's a sign posted saying otherwise.


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Dec 13, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thing is, I'm only 18, do they have clubs that I could get into?


Yes. Now provide us with your home address so we can find you a nice club, DOB and a copy of your photo ID would be good too.


----------



## Hal (Dec 13, 2019)

Now this is some TRUE fedora tipping shit right here


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I did, but the results were unclear.


what region of the US do you live in might help us understand the laws around you some places don't allow under 21 in at all. I don't need your address or anything just the state


----------



## meinhausinneuberlin (Dec 14, 2019)

Joshua Anthony Salazar (age 19) is listed at 56 Aiken Street Norwalk, Ct 06851 and is affiliated with the Democratic Party. He is a male registered to vote in Connecticut.

He registered to vote on the day before the birthday listed on the farm. But said the birthday listed on his KF profile was incorrect but still treated it as his real birthday.

Edit: this bit got cut off by accident this is the first post on his profile that the following image has the replies to





his real name was found on his steam profile

he also owns halo on that steam account

Using Connecticut's voting records a person fitting all the details was found.


Guess we don't need the state now to know what the laws around him are.

PS forgot this is his twitter not anything really interesting on it https://twitter.com/Weemars970


----------



## Hal (Dec 14, 2019)

meinhausinneuberlin said:


> Joshua Anthony Salazar (age 19) is listed at 56 Aiken Street Norwalk, Ct 06851 and is affiliated with the Democratic Party. He is a male registered to vote in Connecticut.
> 
> He registered to vote on the day before the birthday listed on the farm. But said the birthday listed on his KF profile was incorrect but still treated it as his real birthday. View attachment 1050363
> 
> ...


Good work that was quick. All though he did basically self dox himself


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 14, 2019)

>real name on steam

This is the doxing equivalent of forgetting about the Iron Fleet.


----------



## Unog (Dec 14, 2019)

meinhausinneuberlin said:


> dox post



See, this is why you take the signup warning seriously.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 14, 2019)

@WeeMars  I have a couple of questions I hope that you can answer:

1) Do you have a medical diagnosis of Austism and/or Asperger's Syndrome, and
2) How did you find your way to Kiwifarms in the first place?


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 14, 2019)

The theme song of the chat 

The Wee person is........uhh........extremely odd


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Alright everyone, here's the plan. I pretty much never go out. Even though I'm 18 and I can go out whenever I wan't. I think the biggest fear that is holding me back is my parents. ESP my mom, she'd prolly get suspicious of me and thinking I'm doing drugs, do I just say fuck it and go out to some club anyway? Even if I'm awkward as fuck and look like an exceptional individual, I'm just gonna try and fuck someone anyway and seriously stop being a sheltered little bitch. Sound good?



You're 18 now, and your mom's gonna have to get used to the fact that you're gonna be making your own decisions from here on out. Don't worry about it so much.  If you're very sheltered or your mom's overbearing, you're inevitably going to have some uncomfortable conversations where you'll have to put your foot down.  She's used to you never leaving the house, but now she'll have to get used to it sooner or later. 

If she actually gets suspicious of you doing drugs, just ask her "How dumb do you think I am?  Of course I'm not going to take anything anyone gives me.  You raised me, you know I'm smarter than that."  Hell, didn't you say you were interested in joining the military?  So no matter what, you've gotta stay away from drugs anyway, just in case you get hair tested or something.  

If you let her keep you down, you will resent her for the rest of your life.  In the future, you will be so fucking happy that you actually went out there and tried, even if you completely blew it and felt like a failure afterwards.  There is nothing wrong with getting rejected, because it means you at least tried.  But sitting and sulking, worrying about your mom's thoughts about you, that'll eat away at you.  You're making your memories from being 18 years old right now. Go fucking give yourself some memories to chew on.  Hell, even if everything blows up in your face, guess what?  For the rest of your life, you'll be able to say "...and I went out there and I completely fucked up!  What a dumbass I was hahahahahaha, but it's all good 'cause I learned from that and forged myself into the *APEX ALPHA MALE ADONIS TURBOCHAD YOU SEE BEFORE YOU.*



WeeMars said:


> Thing is, I'm only 18, do they have clubs that I could get into?



Teen clubs exist, though I've never been to one.  I suggested Pokémon Go because it's free, you can play it just about anywhere, it gives you a hell of a lot to do and talk about, everyone under 35 grew up with Pokemon at some point in their childhood, and a whole lot of girls play it.  It's just full of icebreakers like "what's your favorite pokemon" or "look at this really interesting pokestop".  But I guess you need a decent smartphone first so I guess maybe get one of those, I dunno, it ran fine on my old iPhone 6 and still does so I'm sure you can drop like $100 on an old or shitty phone and play if you want.

You gotta start somewhere, man.  Good luck.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 14, 2019)

meinhausinneuberlin said:


> Joshua Anthony Salazar (age 19) is listed at 56 Aiken Street Norwalk, Ct 06851 and is affiliated with the Democratic Party. He is a male registered to vote in Connecticut.
> 
> He registered to vote on the day before the birthday listed on the farm. But said the birthday listed on his KF profile was incorrect but still treated it as his real birthday. View attachment 1050363
> 
> ...


Who the hell puts their real name on their Steam page, let alone use an alias that is tied to another account?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Dec 14, 2019)

Why are you Democractic?


----------



## Hal (Dec 14, 2019)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Why are you Democractic?


He's a LIBTARD


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Dec 14, 2019)

Tory scum


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 14, 2019)

Inb4 this was a four dimensional 200 IQ chess move and he played you like a fiddle, resulting in doxxing some poor random soul


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 14, 2019)

meinhausinneuberlin said:


> his real name was found on his steam profile
> View attachment 1050366



>using the same username on KF as Steam

Nigga what's wrong wit'chu



Suburban Bastard said:


> Why are you Democractic?



That does explain a lot.  

@WeeMars Reregister as a Republican and you'll get your balls back in the mail within 48 hours


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 14, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> Who the hell puts their real name on their Steam page, let alone use an alias that is tied to another account?


The type of person that joins KiwiFarms to beg for sex in general chat.

Which is also the type of person that takes Hatred's edginess seriously and thinks it's cool:


Suburban Bastard said:


> View attachment 1050230
> Oh whoopsy doodles, I am just dropping shit today, clumsy me.


----------



## Nobunaga (Dec 14, 2019)

Chive Turkey said:


> The type of person that joins KiwiFarms to beg for sex in general chat.
> 
> Which is also the type of person that takes Hatred's edginess seriously and thinks it's cool:


I though hatred was a parody of ow the edge just like postal
Shadow the edgehog on the other hand....


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Dec 14, 2019)

meinhausinneuberlin said:


> his real name was found on his steam profile
> View attachment 1050366


good god who the fuck does that... And use this same nickname on Kiwi fucking Farms while showing some -interesting - behavior? 
At least he's 19, not 41. Maybe he will grow himself some actual functioning brain.


Thanks for sharing screencaps and opening this thread, it was hilarious to read.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 14, 2019)

This thread is quickly turning into reasons for articles of Halal and I’m just completely awestruck by how quick it has gotten to that point.

also his steam profile has Yuri on Ice, which is basically a gay romance between a coach and his pupil.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 14, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> If you get rejected or something, just move on, dating is a number's game at the end of the day, the trick is to just not get hung up on one girl but to move on if whomever you're trying to date isn't into you.  Just be chill and patient and you'll absolutely find someone.  Fake it till you make it, be the chad, not the virgin.



I will add to this something that my Pa says, but which took me some experience to internalize. If a woman is interested in you, you'll have trouble getting rid of them, not trouble getting them to spend time with you. They become nuisances. If a woman isn't going out of her way to see you she doesn't want you around.



Spoiler: AUTISM STORYTIME






Spoiler: I share more of my beta love life



I didn't really take this to heart until I wasted several months chasing a girl. I wouldn't have normally done that, but she was my ideal woman on paper. My friends didn't think she was that pretty, but I thought and still think she was the prettiest woman I'd ever seen; she met my specific tastes to a T. She was interested in a lot of the same stuff I was. I actually thought I had a really good chance, minus a few quibbles.

But, it was like pulling teeth getting her to do anything. She'd often have an excuse, but the excuse would sound reasonable for her personality, so I'd buy it. I also tortured myself with spergy phone games, you know, overthinking texts and fucking around with time and all that. She kept me a drip-feed of contact, punctuated by an occasional mediocre date, that was enough to keep my hopes up. I don't think she did it on purpose.

Eventually it got to where I was about ready to give up on it; in particular, I'd think about how she acted in contrast to my ex-girlfriend. My ex made an effort to see me at least once a week and would text all day if I let her. She was physically intimate. Second date I had with her, we were supposed to go to the movies, but I fucked up and got the wrong time for it. She said it was okay, though, and invited me to take a random car trip to another town with her.

Now, I wish I could say that in the end I realized what a dumbass I was and walked away with some shred of my pride, but I didn't; I kept going until the girl rejected me. But, it really drilled my father's point in to my head. The ex never made me feel like I had to chase. The other girl only ever let me chase.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 14, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> I though hatred was a parody of ow the edge just like postal


Exactly, it was supposed to be so over-the-top that it became goofy, which makes this dork going 'whoa... he's just like me!' so fucking laughable. He really is a walking stereotype.


----------



## Revo (Dec 14, 2019)

Why these people who got doxed by using the same username/ profile image in the other online platforms are so exceptional ?


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 14, 2019)

Seeing this guy's steam made me doubt the dox for but a moment. My own steam has a fake first name and says I live in Alaska.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Dec 14, 2019)

I like you @WeeMars stay safe!


----------



## Surf and TERF (Dec 14, 2019)

There should be a rule against doxxing teens imo. This is like beating down on a baby. 

An awkward baby who is overwhelmed by hormones. 

Honestly, @WeeMars. Calm down. You’ll be okay. You are just in serious need of some confidence. 

Getting laid isn’t necessarily a solution to that. I’m fact, trying to do so will probably just backfire. Desperation is a bad look.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Dec 14, 2019)

Surf and TERF said:


> There should be a rule against doxxing teens imo. This is like beating down on a baby.
> 
> An awkward baby who is overwhelmed by hormones.
> 
> ...



Eh, he's legally an adult even if he's in his late teens. He's at the crossroads of adulthood and he self doxed, I think it's fine.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Dec 14, 2019)

Kiwi girls are all probably crazy uggos anyway. 

Wasn't there a thread even before my time where people actually were autistic enough to show their faces? Yeah that's pretty fucking dumb, especially since most of those people looked ugly with only a handful being attractive. Then again most of those users are either inactive or barely post now, so eh. 

KiwiWomen are men and I probably would not have sex with them.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 14, 2019)

We really need a Cringe rating.


----------



## Providence (Dec 14, 2019)

Holy shit that was a ride,  but I've got questions!  

How will a Big Booty Hoe help you? How will this hoe improve your life? What will you provide the hoe? What do you bring to the table in a relationship?

You seem very fixated on sex and females, while simultaneously declaring yourself a waste of time and oxygen.  Do you feel the Big Booty Hoe will increase your worth via some sort of transubstantiation?  She cannot do this. She cannot rescue you,  no matter how big the booty. 

You should show us your cock. Maybe it's wonderful and will lure our Big Booty Hoes out of the shadows.  

You've already come this far,  why not a little further?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Hate to break the reality to you.


You are either a smug tard,
Or pretending to be a smug tard.

Not sure which is worse my dude


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 14, 2019)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> We really need a Cringe rating.


Isn't that what the autism rating is for?


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 14, 2019)

Sofonda Cox said:


> How will a Big Booty Hoe help you? How will this hoe improve your life? What will you provide the hoe? What do you bring to the table in a relationship?


She'll make me feel less ashamed of myself and less worthless, and when I start to sperg out and act autistic she can sit on my face to shut my stupidass up until I calm down again. I will provide protection with my armor and weapons (which I have) and protect her by being badass and ownage and not let anyone hurt her.


Sofonda Cox said:


> You seem very fixated on sex and females, while simultaneously declaring yourself a waste of time and oxygen.  Do you feel the Big Booty Hoe will increase your worth via some sort of transubstantiation?  She cannot do this. She cannot rescue you,  no matter how big the booty.


She will not increase my worth on her own, but she can help me help myself by kickstarting the process and ultimately I will be the one to save myself.


Sofonda Cox said:


> You should show us your cock. Maybe it's wonderful and will lure our Big Booty Hoes out of the shadows. You've already come this far, why not a little further?


Hahahaha no.


Surf and TERF said:


> Honestly, @WeeMars. Calm down. You’ll be okay. You are just in serious need of some confidence.


Thank you for believing in me friend.


Pissmaster General said:


> You're 18 now, and your mom's gonna have to get used to the fact that you're gonna be making your own decisions from here on out. Don't worry about it so much.  If you're very sheltered or your mom's overbearing, you're inevitably going to have some uncomfortable conversations where you'll have to put your foot down.  She's used to you never leaving the house, but now she'll have to get used to it sooner or later.
> 
> If she actually gets suspicious of you doing drugs, just ask her "How dumb do you think I am?  Of course I'm not going to take anything anyone gives me.  You raised me, you know I'm smarter than that."  Hell, didn't you say you were interested in joining the military?  So no matter what, you've gotta stay away from drugs anyway, just in case you get hair tested or something.
> 
> ...


Well thank you for the encouragement. I just am so scared of crowds and shit and going out into public, I'm a really paranoid person and am afraid of awkwardness.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thank you for believing in me friend.


It takes time to control our impulses, but you sir need way more time.

Also, please don’t double post like a new fag.


----------



## tuscangarder (Dec 14, 2019)

Weemars plz dont kill urself.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Dec 14, 2019)

So whos yous anime waifu @WeeMars and why haven't you asked her out on a date? It'd be good practice for you when you meet the real thing


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 14, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Seeing this guy's steam made me doubt the dox for but a moment. My own steam has a fake first name and says I live in Alaska.


You powerlevelling fool, you've just narrowed you location down to 49 states! 


Marco Fucko said:


> Eh, he's legally an adult even if he's in his late teens. He's at the crossroads of adulthood and he self doxed, I think it's fine.


If he's old enough to die for Israel, he's old enough to be made fun of on the interwebs.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> .


Why you ignore me? Would it help if I told you I was a big booty ho?



beautiful person said:


> @WeeMars  I have a couple of questions I hope that you can answer:
> 
> 1) Do you have a medical diagnosis of Austism and/or Asperger's Syndrome, and
> 2) How did you find your way to Kiwifarms in the first place?


----------



## Hal (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Hahahaha no.


Guessing it's a micro then


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 14, 2019)

Man this thread really did a 180 in our feelings towards this guy. First we laugh, then we feel bad for him. I guess even some farmers feel bad for the weakest and most defenseless of calf.


----------



## Providence (Dec 14, 2019)

beautiful person said:


> Why you ignore me? Would it help if I told you I was a big booty ho?


I too am a Big Booty Hoe, but he doesn't want to go the extra mile to entice us. He can't commit to anything,  even his desires. 

Sad!


----------



## Gaat (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Well thank you for the encouragement. I just am so scared of crowds and shit and going out into public, I'm a really paranoid person and am afraid of awkwardness.




Look. I first want to go 'the fuck is wrong with you' for showing your thirst, especially here where we will mock the fuck out of you. 

But if you're nervous of being rejected you won't get much of shit done, my friend. 

Mobile games, other ice breakers will help. Just take a deep breath.  You'll be fine. 



PururinSenpai said:


> Man this thread really did a 180 in our feelings towards this guy. First we laugh, then we feel bad for him. I guess even some farmers feel bad for the weakest and most defenseless of calf.



You can still try to tell at someone who fucks it up even as you try to show them the right way I guesd


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Dec 14, 2019)

Some shit on here is an experience to lurk. It's like going on safari.


----------



## Cheemsburbger (Dec 14, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> Yeah, that straight up sounds like he just expects a magic pixie dream girl to kick down his door like he's living in an anime.
> 
> 
> Post 'em
> ...


Found them. Ignore the icons in the corners, I took these screenshots from a video


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 14, 2019)

beautiful person said:


> Why you ignore me? Would it help if I told you I was a big booty ho?


Sorry I didn't see your comment it kinda got drowned out by everything else,
Anyway I don't have a diagnosis of Autism or Asperger's, and I don't remember how I found the farms.



Sofonda Cox said:


> I too am a Big Booty Hoe, but he doesn't want to go the extra mile to entice us. He can't commit to anything,  even his desires.
> 
> Sad!


Sorry, I can't do that.



Hal said:


> Guessing it's a micro then


No it's just ugly and uncut.


----------



## Spunt (Dec 14, 2019)

All dongs are ugly, labia too. Evolution didn't exactly take our genetalia down the road of beauty, but nobody seems to mind all that much. 

And like 90% of the world's dicks are uncut. If women hated uncut dicks we'd have died out as a species ages ago. 

You're only 19. That's plenty young enough to sort yourself out so long as you stay the fuck away from Incel culture, that shit will poison your mind and drag you down into permanent misery. 

Sometimes we need a bit longer to get it right. I didn't meet my wife until I was in my mid thirties, but it was worth the wait. 

Don't obsess about getting laid. Obsess about becoming the kind of person who gets laid by the kind of woman you're attracted to. 

Oh, and don't take dating advice from anime. Ever.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 14, 2019)

@WeeMars the last time I got laid was in 2008 and I'm still less of an incel than you


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey @WeeMars, I think I live in your area from as far as I can tell. My booty ain’t big but I’m willing to go on a date with you. We can talk about anime.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 14, 2019)

You silly kids and your love quests. Back in my day social outcasts just wandered around in the sleaziest places they could find and settled for easy, meaningless, disgusting, anonymous sex.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 14, 2019)

Spunt said:


> You're only 19.


I'm only 18 actually.



A Welsh Cake said:


> Hey @WeeMars, I think I live in your area from as far as I can tell. My booty ain’t big but I’m willing to go on a date with you. We can talk about anime.


That's not my dox lol, I don't live there. Don't like anime either.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I'm only 18 actually.
> 
> 
> That's not my dox lol, I don't live there. Don't like anime either.


Well if you’re nearby you can check for my name in the phone books (if they still do them)
Just look for Julie Milvana.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I'm only 18 actually.
> 
> 
> That's not my dox lol, I don't live there. Don't like anime either.



You're coming off as a literal anime character tho


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 14, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> You're coming off as a literal anime character tho


Honestly cannot see how


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Honestly cannot see how


You're literally acting like the dude from Welcome to the NHK

As stated before, there is no cute manic pixie dream girl to come knocking on your door and saving you from your sad and pathetic state


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Honestly cannot see how



You're talking about defending m'lady with your weapons and armor and becoming a hero in a godforsaken wasteland


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 14, 2019)

Inflatable Julay said:


> You're talking about defending m'lady with your weapons and armor and becoming a hero in a godforsaken wasteland


There are plenty of goofy teens and 20somethings with idiotic daydreams of heroism filling up their minds. They're just not all autistic enough to express them in as transparent a way as he has because they know they'd be mocked relentlessly if they did.


----------



## Unog (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I'm only 18 actually.
> 
> 
> That's not my dox lol, I don't live there. Don't like anime either.



Lol sure. And my name irl is actually Unogga Dindu Demprograms, steam name Uncka Ruckis.


----------



## Hal (Dec 14, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> That's not my dox lol, I don't live there. Don't like anime either.



"Guys I swear I'm not that guy"


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 15, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Honestly cannot see how



Because you post stuff like:



WeeMars said:


> But sadly the problem is just me. There's nothing you can do to help me.
> 
> I've simply gone way too far past the point of insanity and failure. An event horizon if you will, and I've probably passed that point a while ago. So like I said I appreciate the efforts, but there is simply nothing you can do to help someone like me.


and





WeeMars said:


> She'll make me feel less ashamed of myself and less worthless, and when I start to sperg out and act autistic she can sit on my face to shut my stupidass up until I calm down again. I will provide protection with my armor and weapons (which I have) and protect her by being badass and ownage and not let anyone hurt her.



That's pretty much the dialog of every protagonist of every anime where a thicc waifu who looks like a slut but is 100% pure kicks down his door and forces him to be her boyfriend because she just happens to find nihilists with zero confidence cute.  They're designed to be escapist fantasies to milk hopeless cucks out of their cash by buying $500 8" figures of the girl wearing a bikini, holding her boob because one of the straps of her top snapped.

Those kind of girls don't exist.  Well, they sort of do, but if that ever happens, they're _*fucking crazy*_. And if one gets attached to you, it's time to move to a new country.  Having a girlfriend like that sounds like a wild ride, but faggot nerds like you and me who hang out on message boards don't tend to be the kinds of people that can handle incredibly strenuous lives where you have to lay down the law at every turn.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Dec 15, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I understand each and every one of you has been trying to help me, and I am genuinely thankful for that. It's more than I ever could have asked for, and you brought some amazing advice to the table. It means everything and I'm glad you tried. But sadly the problem is just me. There's nothing you can do to help me.
> 
> I've simply gone way too far past the point of insanity and failure. An event horizon if you will, and I've probably passed that point a while ago. So like I said I appreciate the efforts, but there is simply nothing you can do to help someone like me.





WeeMars said:


> She'll make me feel less ashamed of myself and less worthless, and when I start to sperg out and act autistic she can sit on my face to shut my stupidass up until I calm down again. I will provide protection with my armor and weapons (which I have) and protect her by being badass and ownage and not let anyone hurt her.


I refuse to believe this is genuine. This is bait, this has GOT to be bait. Not even /r9k/ is this autistic.


----------



## Unog (Dec 15, 2019)

Absolute Brainlet said:


> I refuse to believe this is genuine. This is bait, this has GOT to be bait. Not even /r9k/ is this autistic.



There's people with threads that are more autistic than this guy.


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 15, 2019)

HALAL WHEN


----------



## MrHoneyBadger (Dec 15, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I will provide protection with my armor and weapons (which I have) and protect her by being badass and ownage and not let anyone hurt her.


bwahahah good fucking god, were you serious? Please do tell me.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Dec 15, 2019)

Unog said:


> There's people with threads that are more autistic than this guy.


Sure, but that "I will protect her with my armor & weapons" quote just reads too much like a parody...
Might just be my own autism kicking in, though.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Dec 15, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> No it's just ugly and uncut.


OOF
Eleven pages. You might as well send us a picture of it now


----------



## Aria (Dec 15, 2019)

wtf did i just read.


----------



## Floop (Dec 15, 2019)

Kill all whales said:


> wtf did i just read.


same here bud.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 15, 2019)

Kill all whales said:


> wtf did i just read.


Some dude, who claims to have never been formally diagnosed with autism, acting so incredibly autistic that said claim is really hard to believe.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

beautiful person said:


> Some dude, who claims to have never been formally diagnosed with autism, acting so incredibly autistic that said claim is really hard to believe.


Didn't he also say he has a therapist? That makes his claims of no formal diagnosis even fishier.


----------



## Unog (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> Didn't he also say he has a therapist? That makes his claims of no formal diagnosis even fishier.



Therapists don't diagnose, that's for psychologists.

Need I remind everyone the guy for whom the entire site we're on was started for? The fella who was obsessed with "china"?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

Unog said:


> Therapists don't diagnose, that's for psychologists.
> 
> Need I remind everyone the guy for whom the entire site we're on was started for? The fella who was obsessed with "china"?


I guess, but I was thinking of it as a thing where he's prescribed meds by a shrink (psychiatrist) who he sees infrequently and has therapy on top of that with a different, less educated person who he's in more regular contact with. That's how I've seen it done under fairly cheap outpatient circumstances.


----------



## Unog (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> I guess, but I was thinking of it as a thing where he's prescribed meds by a shrink (psychiatrist) who he sees infrequently and has therapy on top of that with a different, less educated person who he's in more regular contact with. That's how I've seen it done under fairly cheap outpatient circumstances.



That's also asking for the guy to admit that he's actually diagnosed, he wouldn't be the first to skip going to the psychiatrist (or even going and not getting the answer he wanted) in favor of going to a therapist. His candor in the OP is obviously not going to be shown here, especially now that he's been doxed.

Or believe it's bait, whatever.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

Unog said:


> That's also asking for the guy to admit that he's actually diagnosed, he wouldn't be the first to skip going to the psychiatrist (or even going and not getting the answer he wanted) in favor of going to a therapist. His candor in the OP is obviously not going to be shown here, especially now that he's been doxed.
> 
> Or believe it's bait, whatever.


It is a bit murky, yeah, because you have to parse his autistic slip-ups from his denial and it's hard to say what is or isn't true underneath all that nonsense without more concrete information in cases like this.


----------



## Unog (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> It is a bit murky, yeah, because you have to parse his autistic slip-ups from his denial and it's hard to say what is or isn't true underneath all that nonsense without more concrete information in cases like this.



Not really, you're just being autistic.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

Unog said:


> Not really, you're just being autistic.


Nah, you're taking too many things for granted. If it was enough of a problem for him to end up in therapy he could've easily involuntarily ended up in a hospital before he was given whatever his current treatment plan is due to a suicide attempt or something along those lines. He could just be lying about everything for attention but judging by his overall actions he doesn't seem clever enough to have made up every detail.


----------



## Unog (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> Nah, you're taking too many things for granted. If it was enough of a problem for him to end up in therapy he could've easily involuntarily ended up in a hospital before he was given whatever his current treatment plan is due to a suicide attempt or something along those lines. He could just be lying about everything for attention but judging by his overall actions he doesn't seem clever enough to have made up every detail.



You're coming off like one of those people for whom things are never interesting enough. Like a conspiracy theorist, except it's about a sperg on the farms.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

Unog said:


> You're coming off like one of those people for whom things are never interesting enough. Like a conspiracy theorist, except it's about a sperg on the farms.


No, it's just something I've seen in hospitals enough times to think of it as a common occurrence. If anything it's the most mundane explanation.


----------



## Unog (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> No, it's just something I've seen in hospitals enough times to think of it as a common occurrence. If anything it's the most mundane explanation.



Gotcha, it's all a long con to bait the farms and make everyone look dumb for laughing at him.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 15, 2019)

Unog said:


> Therapists don't diagnose, that's for psychologists.


Been to both of them, was diagnosed with several things. Autism was not one of them.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> Didn't he also say he has a therapist? That makes his claims of no formal diagnosis even fishier.


I mean, I'm just being a bitch because the kid is clearly autistic, but I don't think he's lying. There are a lot of blatant autists out there who have never been technically diagnosed, just because their parents or whomever block them from that shit out of shame, or the various professionals they may have interacted with were just incredibly incompetent and never bothered with any follow up. 

It's sad.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

beautiful person said:


> I mean, I'm just being a bitch because the kid is clearly autistic, but I don't think he's lying. There are a lot of blatant autists out there who have never been technically diagnosed, just because their parents or whomever block them from that shit out of shame, or the various professionals they may have interacted with were just incredibly incompetent and never bothered with any follow up.
> 
> It's sad.


Fair enough. Though if we're giving him the benefit of the doubt now we may as well just ask him directly.



WeeMars said:


> Been to both of them, was diagnosed with several things. Autism was not one of them.


What were you diagnosed with and what meds were you prescribed?


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> What were you diagnosed with and what meds were you prescribed?


OCD and Major Depressive Disorder. Meds is personal information.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> OCD and Major Depressive Disorder. Meds is personal information.


Kinda dumb of you to give the diagnoses away if you're concerned about people figuring out what you take since they can just google "OCD medication" and get some general idea from there, but ok.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> Kinda dumb of you to give the diagnoses away if you're concerned about people figuring out what you take since they can just google "OCD medication" and get some general idea from there, but ok.


I mean we are 12 pages in you already know how I act, so what really do I have to lose. Only thing I'm not doing is sending pictures.


----------



## beautiful person (Dec 15, 2019)

ScamL Likely said:


> Kinda dumb of you to give the diagnoses away if you're concerned about people figuring out what you take since they can just google "OCD medication" and get some general idea from there, but ok.


OCD, as far as I know, is treated primarily through therapy with maybe anti-anxiety meds to supplement. For depression, he's probably just prescribed a standard SSRI. Exact meds aren't going to provide us any important insight lmao.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 15, 2019)

beautiful person said:


> OCD, as far as I know, is treated primarily through therapy with maybe anti-anxiety meds to supplement. For depression, he's probably just prescribed a standard SSRI. Exact meds aren't going to provide us any important insight lmao.


I know they won't, I'm just pointing out that him saying they're "personal information" is dumb considering what he already revealed.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 16, 2019)

So @WeeMars, what do you want specifically in a girl? Like, when you say you want someone to tuck you in, it sounded like you wanted a mommy.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 16, 2019)

Overcast said:


> So @WeeMars, what do you want specifically in a girl? Like, when you say you want someone to tuck you in, it sounded like you wanted a mommy.


Thick mommy GF who's either my height or slightly taller than me, warm and cuddly, but not afraid to get serious and assertive when she damn well needs to.


----------



## raybrower (Dec 16, 2019)

Holy shit, the next incel shooter for sure.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Dec 16, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thick mommy GF who's either my height or slightly taller than me, warm and cuddly, but not afraid to get serious and assertive when she damn well needs to.


Weird kink but alright. At your age you're probably not going to find someone who's into mothering-type stuff unless its of a sexual nature, and even that's rare in my experience. If I were you I'd be less picky and figure out what your limits for dating realistically are.
Having read through this thread though, I don't think you should be worrying about any kind of relationship yet. You're young and assuming that even half of what you're posting has some truth to it, you're dealing with the kind of shit that a lot of kids your age deal with. Hell, I remember dealing with it myself when I was your age. My advice (not that you're asking for it) is to work on self-improvement and building up your confidence. Build up a regular exercise routine, eat healthier, try to pick up hobbies that you can talk about with less geeky people, etc. Women will approach you themselves if you show that you're confident and mentally stable. Moping about how shitty you're doing and not doing anything about it is just going to make them want nothing to do with you. Nobody wants to be around someone who wallows in their own shit and refuses to get up when they easily can.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 16, 2019)

Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Weird kink but alright. At your age you're probably not going to find someone who's into mothering-type stuff unless its of a sexual nature, and even that's rare in my experience.



Yeah it's a sexual roleplay thing nothing more. 



Lucifer's Rectum said:


> If I were you I'd be less picky and figure out what your limits for dating realistically are.



Yeah I agree, mommy roleplay and thickness is just the optimal outcome. but not a requirement.



Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Having read through this thread though, I don't think you should be worrying about any kind of relationship yet. You're young and assuming that even half of what you're posting has some truth to it, you're dealing with the kind of shit that a lot of kids your age deal with. Hell, I remember dealing with it myself when I was your age. My advice (not that you're asking for it) is to work on self-improvement and building up your confidence.



That's what I wanna focus all my energy on and hopefully things will come along and I won't end up as some 22 year old virgin! 



Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Build up a regular exercise routine, eat healthier, try to pick up hobbies that you can talk about with less geeky people, etc.



I have hobbies with Weapons/Armor and Military kinda stuff but I think that may fall under niche/geeky.



Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Women will approach you themselves if you show that you're confident and mentally stable. Moping about how shitty you're doing and not doing anything about it is just going to make them want nothing to do with you. Nobody wants to be around someone who wallows in their own shit and refuses to get up when they easily can.



Well I don't do that in public at all. I only mope and sperg online. Probably because I bottle up my emotions and release them online because I try my hardest to act as normal as possible IRL.


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Dec 16, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I have hobbies with Weapons/Armor and Military kinda stuff but I think that may fall under niche/geeky.
> Well I don't do that in public at all. I only mope and sperg online. Probably because I bottle up my emotions and release them online because I try my hardest to act as normal as possible IRL.


Weapons and armor are the exact opposite of normal person hobbies, try to pick up things that won't make you sound like a creep if you talk about them in public. Good places to start are fashion, popular tv/movies, art, etc. As for how you conduct yourself online and irl, that's not my business but bottling up your emotions is some pretty autistic shit. Clearly your therapist is incompetent if you're seeing them and still doing that.


----------



## Banditotron (Dec 16, 2019)

Lucifer's Rectum said:


> Weapons and armor are the exact opposite of normal person hobbies, try to pick up things that won't make you sound like a creep if you talk about them in public. Good places to start are fashion, popular tv/movies, art, etc. As for how you conduct yourself online and irl, that's not my business but bottling up your emotions is some pretty autistic shit. Clearly your therapist is incompetent if you're seeing them and still doing that.


If your hobbies dont strike fear into the heart of every date you've ever had, you ain't living


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Dec 16, 2019)

Banditotron said:


> If your hobbies dont strike fear into the heart of every date you've ever had, you ain't living


I mean generally it's a bad sign when you bring someone into your apartment and they go from extremely interested to visibly uncomfortable after seeing the katanas you have mounted on the wall.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 16, 2019)

I may have gotten tons of feedback saying I'm autistic and MATI lately (justifiably so), but at least I'm not WeeMars.


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 16, 2019)

I don't think WeeMars is autistic.  I think he's a teenager who took his life advice from anime and started making an ass of himself online as an outlet to vent how he really feels to a bunch of strangers.  His Steam inventory shows he has a bunch of profile backgrounds and emoticons from Clannad:




What's Clannad?  It's one of those anime dating sims.  It's been around for like 15 years and has a manga and anime to go along with it, something about a high schooler dating girls in a snowy town.  I don't know a whole lot about it and I tried skimming a Let's Play to see if there's anything I could point out in a screenshot, but man I don't wanna sit here for three hours digging through that game. But I did notice this comment on YouTube:





and these Steam reviews:



Just what the hell is going on with this game?

There's something weird about a lot of those anime dating sims.  The protagonist tends to be a fuckup without much agency, and the girls practically throw themselves at him, finding every little flaw in his personality as a big plus, and there isn't really any competition from other guys.  I can't say for sure how the protagonist acts in Clannad, but I'm getting the sense that WeeMars might have internalized some bad personality traits from it. That can happen when you're young and looking for some sort of direction. 

His Clannad achievements show that he played it between July 2016 to December 2016, so he would have been 15/16 when he played it. 


I don't know about you guys, but all of this really fuckin' lines up to me. Weemars himself saying he's not into anime anymore, and the Steam profile proclaiming that he's an ex-weeb tells me he at least knows that anime is shit now, but the internalization of it all has yet to decay from his mind.  He needs to build up his confidence and learn some game, stepping away from anything and everything that's not helping him achieve what he truly wants in life, and unlearning bad habits like self-loathing.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 16, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> I don't think WeeMars is autistic.  I think he's a teenager who took his life advice from anime and started making an ass of himself online as an outlet to vent how he really feels to a bunch of strangers.  His Steam inventory shows he has a bunch of profile backgrounds and emoticons from Clannad:
> 
> View attachment 1053780
> 
> ...


The problem with taking anime dating sims at face value is that weeaboos like WeeMars don't realize that well, not only is that not reality, he doesn't live in Japan. Concerning the whole "purity MC" bit with Japanese dating sims, it's their way of saying "modesty is good" by having the character not be a douche or a lecher in character, kind of like how in male centered romance movies, the main male character is also presented as a modest average but good man.

I don't mind if media inspires you and shows you a side of the human condition that makes you feel good and enlightened, but WeeMars is like the next generation of bitter oldfag overseas weeaboos who don't like anime that's out today and whine about it; I know I go off on them a lot, but I'll say that I am not targeting you or anyone else here on the site Piss; at least you have your dislike in modest check and don't write blogs about how Japan needs to do this or that and make lolcows of yourselves about it, unlike other people I have stumbled across in the past. Back to the point, WeeMars also doesn't blame himself for turning out to be a socially awkward jackass; yes, you can blame society, but there's only so much society is responsible for and how this all comes back to you too, and especially when you took an anime dating sim and its anime series way too much to heart. 

As a fellow anime fan (you know, I don't even know what the fuck I am supposed to call myself anymore myself; I enjoy the style and am an oldfag myself who likes video games more, but like to see the change of time and hold value to what I have watched and played), WeeMars is a fickle dipshit trendwhore who needs to grow a brain; in terms of romance and love, WeeMars needs to get a fucking clue of how to act around people and in society; in terms of the human condition, WeeMars needs to go outside and get some hobbies and go to some parties or something. Total cow.


----------



## Manah (Dec 16, 2019)

The amount of  genuinely good advice that this guy has somehow managed to get and then completely ignore really says more than anything.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 16, 2019)

Manah said:


> The amount of  genuinely good advice that this guy has somehow managed to get and then completely ignore really says more than anything.


I'm not ignoring it.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 16, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> Thick mommy GF who's either my height or slightly taller than me, warm and cuddly, but not afraid to get serious and assertive when she damn well needs to.


Femdom is for the weak


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 16, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> Femdom is for the weak


Well it's just what I like, it's hardwired into my brain. Plus, in my current state I can't really be manly.


----------



## Manah (Dec 16, 2019)

WeeMars said:


> I'm not ignoring it.



Good. 

PS, make sure you've showered, try to wear clothes that fit nicely (staff at any remotely decent store can help with that if you're not sure!), and don't take rejections as personal slights. Sometimes people don't click. Also, try to talk to women that you don't want to bang as practice.

We might make a functional human being out of you yet.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 16, 2019)

Manah said:


> Good.
> 
> PS, make sure you've showered, try to wear clothes that fit nicely (staff at any remotely decent store can help with that if you're not sure!), and don't take rejections as personal slights. Sometimes people don't click. Also, try to talk to women that you don't want to bang as practice.
> 
> We might make a functional human being out of you yet.


I shower every single day except Saturday and Sunday. As for wearing clothes that fit, I have no fucking idea.


----------



## MeatRokket08 (Dec 16, 2019)

Listen buddy, you're only 18 years old. It's not the end of the world if you're still a virgin for a while. I was a virgin when I was 18 too, and I had that mindset you have right now. Sex is not as big a deal as some make it out to be.

At this point in your age, you should be focusing on bettering yourself in any way you can (physically, mentally, etc.) Find an excuse to get out more, whether it's jogging or just driving around town. Go be around people in public so you can get an idea of how people irl interact. You'll find its *v*_eeeeery_ different from anime.

If you don't like how you perceive yourself then try changing something about yourself. Do something you don't want to do every day, and vice versa. You might just find something you enjoy and never knew before.



WeeMars said:


> I shower every single day except Saturday and Sunday. As for wearing clothes that fit, I have no fucking idea.


You should be showering everyday, at least 2 times, soap and shampoo. Theres absolutely no excuse to not take care of yourself. 

As for finding clothes that fit, go to a clothes store and ask a clerk to help you find the right size, they'll be more than happy to help you try new things.


----------



## WeeMars (Dec 16, 2019)

MeatRokket08 said:


> You should be showering everyday, at least 2 times, soap and shampoo. Theres absolutely no excuse to not take care of yourself.


That's waaaay too fucking much. That sounds flat out bad for your fucking skin.


----------



## Lemurakk (Dec 16, 2019)

Look, I may sound like a broken record pointing out things other people here have said but, you gotta drag yourself to the nearest gym asap, it will make you look better and the confidence boost you get when looking at a better you in the mirror is priceless. Also, regarding playing pokemon go or things like that to get to know people, I'd recommend getting some foreign language classes, which gets you a normal conversation topic and the chance to meet new people while getting some good language skills.

You should look into getting good clothes and looking clean too, looking more presentable, especially when going somewhere new is vital, it's been said a million times but first impressions are important.

Change comes over time, you won't be a Chad in 2 days, but if you start trying today in a few months you'll look back and laugh at the present you.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 16, 2019)

His writing style reminds me of a younger and less confident Connor. 

WeeMars, read Connor Bible's thread. I think you will find much of yourself in it.


----------



## Pinot Pierrot (Dec 16, 2019)

Pissmaster General said:


> I don't think WeeMars is autistic.  I think he's a teenager who took his life advice from anime and started making an ass of himself online as an outlet to vent how he really feels to a bunch of strangers.  His Steam inventory shows he has a bunch of profile backgrounds and emoticons from Clannad:
> 
> View attachment 1053780
> 
> ...



To make a very long story brief,_ Clannad _is infamous among the anime community because people die in it, and takes quite of bit of work to unfuck the situation. VN's aren't really my thing though, so all I can personally say about it is that the character design sure loves its real estate between the eyes.

@WeeMars, look at my avatar.  I am a big fan of _Goblin Slayer. _ Even I can tell that you are doing the equivalent of sitting on your hands and whining about your unrealistic standards to an audience of jesters.  You're not even out of your teens, much less of college age.  At the very least, delay your "woe is me" phase until after you graduate from _that_ period, because I can tell you from experience that any relationship that lasts beyond high school is to be considered an outlier, not the norm.  After you leave school, you are mostly on the same level as everyone else your age.  Even my cousin, who has miraculously retained all the friendships she's made during high school all the way through college, is getting increasingly sick of a select few and is just waiting for the chance to let them go for good.

You can't just stop there though.  First, clean yourself up by investing in clothes.  Maybe copping the look off the mannequins you see in malls, because they are dressed that way to attract onlookers; seems logical to do the same.

Next, invest in hobbies outside of stereotypical nerd stuff like video games and toys.   You say you can't do anything, but here's one that's really easy to get into - cooking.  It's mostly a solo act, it's therapeutic, and you feel like a fucking champ for completing any dish even if you've been following the recipe religiously.  Your self-esteem will skyrocket, and will only get higher and higher as you improve and start getting a feel for cooking techniques.  And not just that, but cooking is universally considered to be a valued talent; guys and girls alike are immediately impressed if you talk about what you've been making lately.  If they show interest, offer to make something for them, you'd be hard-pressed to find anyone who would refuse the chance to get free food.  I personally am not as good a cook as some of the people occupying the Food threads in KF, but nobody has to know that.   Just three weeks ago, I invited several acquaintances over to my place for Thanksgiving, and their opinion of me immediately shot waaaaaaaay through the roof upon realizing that I can use a frying pan as more than just a bludgeoning instrument.  In fact, even today's romance animes are catching on to this, as so many MCs nowadays have cooking and other domestic skills as a talent to break out from the cliche of just being a white bread boy, to the point of it ironically becoming a cliche in of itself.

Once you have completed these steps and develop more confidence in yourself, you might just find yourself becoming more amenable to the suggestions posted by everyone else who's trying to help you.


----------



## Maskull (Dec 16, 2019)

This thread's become *dumb *and *gay*


----------



## Buxinator (Dec 20, 2019)

After reading this thread I wish an onlune streaming show called "Mad love at the internet" where josh is a host and brings guys like @Weemand Girls together on a date.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 8, 2020)

Listen, I'm tired of lying and putting on a false face to be someone that I'm not. Every moment I'm here is just me being totally disingenuous. I still stand by everything that I've said 100%. My opinions never changed no matter what people said. You guys also don't really know my life or the situation, especially whichever fucktard that essentially said that I should stfu because my situation invalid as it's "not as worse as other people". 

I will always stand by how I feel and nobody here can ever do a damn thing to change it.


----------



## Maskull (Jan 8, 2020)

Kill yourself, my man.


----------



## Gustav Schuchardt (Jan 8, 2020)

This guy isn't a lolcow, he's more like a lol veal calf. 

I think he just needs more therapy


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Jan 8, 2020)

Michael. 
Gah. Another person?

Dont listen to half these weirdos, whoever you are. Some of these "men" live on here every day with no life of their own. They're hardly life examples.

And shower once a night with moisturizing soap. You teach people how to treat you.  I agree with your statement of being disengenious.

And to those saying "kill yourself" you do it first and show us all how it's done.

You'll make it.


----------



## Zodiax (Jan 8, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> [...] nobody here can ever do a damn thing to change it.


One of the most sensible things you've said. Nobody here CAN change you. A girlfriend/boyfriend can't change you. Only you can change yourself.
You talk about how much you hate how you are and expect someone to love you. Turn that around; why would someone love you when all you do is whine about how much you hate your life? If you want to find someone, become someone worth finding. If you hated your life so much, then why don't you try and change it? Do you have a job? Are you going to school? If not, those would be the first steps here. If you're serious about the army, then start prepping your body for basic.

 The army isn't a video game, but being part of something bigger than yourself would help give you purpose and you'll suffer through training with other dudes. Nothing brings people together like joined suffering. If you realize it isn't for you, then either go to a gym or learn a new skill. Read some books about history. Do SOMETHING to improve yourself. If you were a girl, would you want to be with a guy like you?

Also, why the hell would you come back here and bump your thread? Do you think we'll just go "Oh well, I guess he sure showed us."

This is KF. People sperging and saying we're mean or retarded just makes us bolder.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 8, 2020)

Zodiax said:


> One of the most sensible things you've said. Nobody here CAN change you. A girlfriend/boyfriend can't change you. Only you can change yourself.
> You talk about how much you hate how you are and expect someone to love you. Turn that around; why would someone love you when all you do is whine about how much you hate your life? If you want to find someone, become someone worth finding. If you hated your life so much, then why don't you try and change it? Do you have a job? Are you going to school? If not, those would be the first steps here. If you're serious about the army, then start prepping your body for basic.
> 
> The army isn't a video game, but being part of something bigger than yourself would help give you purpose and you'll suffer through training with other dudes. Nothing brings people together like joined suffering. If you realize it isn't for you, then either go to a gym or learn a new skill. Read some books about history. Do SOMETHING to improve yourself. If you were a girl, would you want to be with a guy like you?
> ...


I completely lost my interest in sex and relationships. It just won't do anything for me. Plus some people should never have kids, and I think I'm one of those people.

I'm in school but I'm most likely going to fail considering I already fucked up an exam more than I can count and basically suck shit at all subjects.

I bump this thread because I can.

Best case scenario is working as a dollar store/retail employee, and there is a decent chance I'd fuck that up. Even if I do achieve that, what would even be the point. I'm honestly not going to live a happy life no matter what situation I'm in, simply because of how I am as a person. Since the very beginning I've always been pessimistic, shit at school, no friends, and I just don't care enough about existence or other people to change myself when I basically have the mindset that I am going to die young anyway.


----------



## Maskull (Jan 8, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I completely lost my interest in sex and relationships. It just won't do anything for me. Plus some people should never have kids, and I think I'm one of those people.
> 
> I'm in school but I'm most likely going to fail considering I already fucked up an exam more than I can count and basically suck shit at all subjects.
> 
> ...


Get yourself some rope.


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 8, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I completely lost my interest in sex and relationships. It just won't do anything for me. Plus some people should never have kids, and I think I'm one of those people.
> 
> I'm in school but I'm most likely going to fail considering I already fucked up an exam more than I can count and basically suck shit at all subjects.
> 
> ...


You're very tiring.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 8, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> You're very tiring.


Then leave faggot.




Maskull said:


> Get yourself some rope.


Why are you the only person who actually said anything of value in this entire fucking shit thread?


----------



## Maskull (Jan 8, 2020)

Because I'm the only person that genuinely cares.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jan 8, 2020)

Why waste a perfectly good rope? Just find the nearest tall bridge and do a flip.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Lol I'm questioning why TF this thread is still open for replies.


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Jan 14, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Lol I'm questioning why TF this thread is still open for replies.


Because we all hate you personally.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Vlinny Chan said:


> Because we all hate you personally.


Is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## ComputerWife (Jan 14, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Lol I'm questioning why TF this thread is still open for replies.


You continuously act rëtärdëd.


----------



## Maskull (Jan 14, 2020)

Can you not afford rope or something.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Can you not afford rope or something.


Where TF am I gonna buy rope, and I don't have a place to hang the rope from anyway.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 14, 2020)

He obviously really wants the 'marry another kiwi' trophy.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 14, 2020)

Women don't like whiners.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 14, 2020)

> He obviously really wants the 'marry another kiwi' trophy.


He's not the only one


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Women don't like whiners.


I have no sex drive and I gave up relationships so I don't really care what Women (Or men for that matter) Like or don't like.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jan 14, 2020)

Nigger just fucking jump from an hotel or a public building
Bonus points if its a goverment one


----------



## Maskull (Jan 14, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Where TF am I gonna buy rope, and I don't have a place to hang the rope from anyway.


Use a power cord then. Anything's suitable to swing from as long as it can hold your weight. If you drive nail into a stud you can dangle yourself from that as long as you don't let yourself drop.


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 14, 2020)

There are 12 amps in the average American outlet and most households have stainless steel cutlery.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Use a power cord then. Anything's suitable to swing from as long as it can hold your weight. If you drive nail into a stud you can dangle yourself from that as long as you don't let yourself drop.


I don't want my family to see me like this, although I hate them, nobody should have to experience seeing a family member go out like this.


----------



## ??? (Jan 14, 2020)

Thread theme:


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

??? said:


> Thread theme:


Not a fan of Linkin Park or Nu Metal/Rap Rock at all.


----------



## ??? (Jan 14, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Not a fan of Linkin Park or Nu Metal/Rap Rock at all.


Oh? That's unfortunate, the aesthetic matches the content and style of your posting. Do you have a favorite Sonic the Hedgehog character?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

??? said:


> Do you have a favorite Sonic the Hedgehog character?


Shit franchise, don't give a flying fuck about Sonic.


----------



## Ningen (Jan 14, 2020)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Why do people like this join the site?


For the exact same reason some retards like to cut themselves, it either gets them hard or a deeply disturbing psychological pleasure in some masochistic way


WeeMars said:


> Shit franchise, don't give a flying fuck about Sonic.


So you are not an autist but a schizo. Makes sense
Your view on Qanon?


WeeMars said:


> OCD and Major Depressive Disorder. Meds is personal information.


OCDtism explains it too. Are you a pedo too? Most people with OCD are pedos as well.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Ningen said:


> Your view on Qanon?


Don't know what that is.



Ningen said:


> OCDtism explains it too. Are you a pedo too? Most people with OCD are pedos as well.


No and that's completely horseshit BTW.


----------



## Ningen (Jan 14, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> No and that's completely horseshit BTW.


It's not though, it's the third most common type of OCD.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Ningen said:


> It's not though, it's the third most common type of OCD.


Never heard of this in my life and I don't give a shit enough to watch.


----------



## Ningen (Jan 14, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Never heard of this in my life and I don't give a shit enough to watch.


And yet you care enough to post about how you don't care.
It's a 6 minutes video, it's not a fucking video essay.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 14, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Never heard of this in my life and I don't give a shit enough to watch.



So you don't give a shit about dying is this correct?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 14, 2020)

Ningen said:


> And yet you care enough to post about how you don't care.
> It's a 6 minutes video, it's not a fucking video essay.


And that's six minutes too long.



jellycar said:


> So you don't give a shit about dying is this correct?


The only thing I have a problem with is suicide/dying by my own hand. Dying by being murdered or in an accident would be a good thing though.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> The only thing I have a problem with is suicide/dying by my own hand. Dying by being murdered or in an accident would be a good thing though.



Uhhhhh.......um..........

Yeah I got nothing


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I have no sex drive and I gave up relationships so I don't really care what Women (Or men for that matter) Like or don't like.



Then why the rants? If you "don't care."


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 15, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Then why the rants? If you "don't care."


If you actually paid attention and read dates you would have saw that I haven't posted/ranted about it since like 3/4 weeks ago.


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Jan 15, 2020)

Man, I completely forgot this thread existed. It was fun rereading all of this spergery again from our boy @WeeMars Why would you reply again after so long? That's just asking for people to tell you to kill yourself. lol


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> If you actually paid attention and read dates you would have saw that I haven't posted/ranted about it since like 3/4 weeks ago.



You wouldn't have said it to begin with.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 15, 2020)

Guys, how much effort must this guy make to convince us that he doesn't care enough to make any effort? 

I mean, if bumping the thread that was created to make fun of him after a month had passed and everyone forgot about him just to post about how he really, really, doesn't care what we think doesn't convince us all that he doesn't care what we think, then how much more effort does he need to put in before we believe him?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 15, 2020)

Spunt said:


> Guys, how much effort must this guy make to convince us that he doesn't care enough to make any effort?
> 
> I mean, if bumping the thread that was created to make fun of him after a month had passed and everyone forgot about him just to post about how he really, really, doesn't care what we think doesn't convince us all that he doesn't care what we think, then how much more effort does he need to put in before we believe him?


If you're not gonna actually say anything constructive and worthwhile then just get the fuck out.



Oscar Wildean said:


> You wouldn't have said it to begin with.


People can change their opinions re.tard.



RinguPingu745 said:


> Man, I completely forgot this thread existed. It was fun rereading all of this spergery again from our boy @WeeMars Why would you reply again after so long? That's just asking for people to tell you to kill yourself. lol


Welcome back asshole.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jan 15, 2020)

Attention whore


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

Yeah, man. People who don't care definitely keep coming back for more instead of walking away.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> If you're not gonna actually say anything constructive and worthwhile then just get the fuck out.



Sorry dude, I'd hate to ruin the totally productive and constructive pity party you are throwing for an audience of people who don't like you.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> If you're not gonna actually say anything constructive and worthwhile then just get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> People can change their opinions re.tard.
> ...



Now now let's be civil. Theres no need for hostility


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

This is a humiliation fetish.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 15, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Yeah, man. People who don't care definitely keep coming back for more instead of walking away.


So the same logic can be applied to you, if you don't give a fucking shit about me or what I'm saying then leave.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

jellycar said:


> Now now let's be civil. Theres no need for hostility



He has to show how much he doesn't care.



WeeMars said:


> So the same logic can be applied to you, if you don't give a fucking shit about me or what I'm saying then leave.



But it's funny.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> So the same logic can be applied to you, if you don't give a fucking shit about me or what I'm saying then leave.



What are we supposed to do about what you are saying though?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 15, 2020)

Spunt said:


> But it's funny.


Yeah because your an autistic ass psychopath who just wants to fap to other peoples suffering well fuck you dumbass and go shove a dead porcupine up your ass.



jellycar said:


> What are we supposed to do about what you are saying though?


Nothing, as a matter of fact just stop giving me any advice at all.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Yeah because your an autistic ass psychopath who just wants to fap to other peoples suffering well fuck you dumbass and go shove a dead porcupine up your ass.



Says the person having the verbal autistic temper tantrum on KiwiFarms.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 15, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Says the person having the verbal autistic temper tantrum on KiwiFarms.


Not really I'm not having a temper tantrum you dumbass.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Not really I'm not having a temper tantrum you dumbass.



Self awareness- you have none.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 15, 2020)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Self awareness- you have none.


Not mad, just speaking my mind.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Not mad, just speaking my mind.



You seem a little mad, since you're resorting to childish insults. Honestly.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jan 15, 2020)

Spunt said:


> Guys, how much effort must this guy make to convince us that he doesn't care enough to make any effort?
> 
> I mean, if bumping the thread that was created to make fun of him after a month had passed and everyone forgot about him just to post about how he really, really, doesn't care what we think doesn't convince us all that he doesn't care what we think, then how much more effort does he need to put in before we believe him?


He went to the reddit school of let me explain to you in 10000 words about how mutch i dont care and im totally not mad
Many sutch cases. Sad!.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Yeah because your an autistic ass psychopath who just wants to fap to other peoples suffering well fuck you dumbass and go shove a dead porcupine up your ass.
> 
> 
> Nothing, as a matter of fact just stop giving me any advice at all.



I'm not giving you advice bruh


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 15, 2020)

RinguPingu745 said:


> Man, I completely forgot this thread existed. It was fun rereading all of this spergery again from our boy @WeeMars Why would you reply again after so long? That's just asking for people to tell you to kill yourself. lol


He's lonely irl.


----------



## Chicken Picnic (Jan 15, 2020)

I'm late to the party as usual  but here are some questions for you to chew on, from one recovering chat sperg to another:

Did you genuinely come here to prove Onision did nothing wrong like you said in the first chat logs?

Who's your favourite cow?

Opinion on Elliot Rogers

And finally, how would you rate your overall experience of the site? Would you recommend us to a friend? Or do we need to start offering rewards for that?


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 15, 2020)

the autist of dojima said:


> mutch
> Sutch



Why are you like this?


----------



## slimes (Jan 15, 2020)

oh god what even is this thread dude go _outside_


----------



## RinguPingu745 (Jan 15, 2020)

I knew I should have made popcorn tonight. @WeeMars Love you too.


----------



## Shield Breaker (Jan 15, 2020)

So, guys, is he genuinely clueless or is he aiming for a halal as a part of his humiliation fetish?


----------



## Sug Benis (Jan 15, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Not really I'm not having a temper tantrum you dumbass.


You know what would really help you? Take a video of yourself practicing your sex moves. Might want to get something like a blowup doll as a substitute for a partner. You can call her Julie or something. Then just upload the video, bro. It'll do wonders for your confidence, I'm sure.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 15, 2020)

What the absolute shitfest is this thread?


----------



## Spunt (Jan 15, 2020)

The 3rd Hooligan said:


> What the absolute shitfest is this thread?



He bumped his own thread after it had been silent for a month to proudly announce that he wasn't going to take any of the advice he was given earlier in the thread. Then he got really mad that people did not then offer further advice for him to ignore, and made fun of him instead.

He then made a long series of posts over several hours about how he wasn't mad and didn't care. One of these posts (about how not mad he was) instructed one of his detractors to insert a live porcupine into their anus. Truly the words of someone who is not mad.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello I heard this was the location of the pity party. Is anyone here? I brought beer.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 15, 2020)

Chicken Picnic said:


> I'm late to the party as usual  but here are some questions for you to chew on, from one recovering chat sperg to another:
> 
> Did you genuinely come here to prove Onision did nothing wrong like you said in the first chat logs?


No, I don't give a shit about Onision I just said that in a desperate attempt to gain more attention as it was starting to wane when people got tired of it going on for so long.



Chicken Picnic said:


> Who's your favourite cow?


Don't have one but if I had to choose it would be either Wings or YanDev because I don't see them as bad people at all and feel bad for them.



Chicken Picnic said:


> Opinion on Elliot Rogers


A sperg who sucked dick at killing people. 



Chicken Picnic said:


> And finally, how would you rate your overall experience of the site? Would you recommend us to a friend? Or do we need to start offering rewards for that?


So far it has been complete shit. And no I would not. And I don't give a fuck about rewards whatever that even means.


----------



## bearycool (Jan 15, 2020)

Well that explains why I got over 25 notifications today. This bullshit again lmao


----------



## HollaGemini (Jan 16, 2020)

Well this has been an interesting read.


WeeMars said:


> Not really I'm not having a temper tantrum you dumbass.





WeeMars said:


> Not mad, just speaking my mind.


----------



## Kideo Hojima (Jan 19, 2020)

He's back and to the surprise of no one, still being a tard.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Got chatbanned for no reason.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jan 19, 2020)

Lmfao loser


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> Lmfao loser


Eat a dick you Pokemon loving sperg faggot.


----------



## Kideo Hojima (Jan 19, 2020)

Famous last words.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Kideo Hojima said:


> Famous last words.
> View attachment 1105717


Pretty sure I said something afterwards. You tried.


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> *Eat a dick *you Pokemon loving sperg faggot.


You have no idea who I am, do you?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Suburban Bastard said:


> You have no idea who I am, do you?


Not really.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Eat a dick you Pokemon loving sperg faggot.


lol mad


----------



## soft kitty (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Got chatbanned for no reason.


Keep it up. A forum ban is next.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

dinoman said:


> Keep it up. A forum ban is next.


What do you people want from me.


----------



## soft kitty (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> What do you people want from me.


Post your dick.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> What do you people want from me.



Dick pics, send them to this thread to be unbanned from chat.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

glossdrop said:


> Dick pics, send them to this thread to be unbanned from chat.





dinoman said:


> Post your dick.


You guys are fucking disgusting


----------



## Kideo Hojima (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> You guys are fucking disgusting


Post feet pics with your username on them and a mod might unban you from chat.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Kideo Hojima said:


> Post feet pics with your username on them and a mod might unban you from chat.


That's fucking stupid and I don't give a shit because they won't do it anyway.


----------



## glossdrop (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> That's fucking stupid and I don't give a shit because they won't do it anyway.


Not with that attitude, post em now.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

glossdrop said:


> Not with that attitude, post em now.


If I'm not banned within 3 days I'll post them.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Please can we just close this thread and end this autistic drama shit. 

I'm really getting tired of it and it's been dragging out for too long.

I'm sorry I'm doing this, I try my hardest to just not get mad at people and stay happy but I just can't do it.


----------



## Mr. Faget (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> If I'm not banned within 3 days I'll post them.



Hi @WeeMars ! Apologies for the mix-up here, other Kiwis are just having a bit of fun with you. Friendly ribbing and such! 

Truthfully, getting unbanned from chat is pretty straightforward. All you need to do is leave a pic in this thread of you holding up a sign with your username, to confirm it's actually you, and that your account wasn't compromised. That does happen sometimes, I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Wendy Carter (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Please can we just close this thread and end this autistic drama shit.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of it and it's been dragging out for too long.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm doing this, I try my hardest to just not get mad at people and stay happy but I just can't do it.


You are aware you can just log out and leave the site, right? You're not chained to it in any sort of literal or metaphorical way, you can leave right now and literally nobody will remember you within a month's time. The most you could get is somebody thinking about you once a year and going " what a retard that was".


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Wendy_Carter said:


> You are aware you can just log out and leave the site, right? You're not chained to it in any sort of literal or metaphorical way, you can leave right now and literally nobody will remember you within a month's time. The most you could get is somebody thinking about you once a year and going " what an exceptional individual that was".


That's literally what I wanna do so bad. I'll logout and change the password to some random garbage that I'll never remember so I can never get back in.


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> What do you people want from me.


What do _you _want from _us_? 

You're the one who keeps coming here.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

beautiful person said:


> What do _you _want from _us_?
> 
> You're the one who keeps coming here.


Tbh I don't know. I go to Reddit and Discord to pity party over there. And everyone is so nice to me there and just accepts fucking everything I tell them like a bunch of spineless pussies. I don't like that. It's just disgusting to me. I wan't drama, I wan't someone to be an actual human being an argue against me. 

So I guess I have some stolkholm battered housewife syndrome here. And I think I might have a humiliation fetish IDK.

It's to the point I can't even control what I type and I wanna just end this shit.


----------



## beautiful person (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I wan't drama, I wan't someone to be an actual human being an argue against me.


The word "want" doesn't have an apostrophe in it.



WeeMars said:


> It's to the point I can't even control what I type and I wanna just end this shit.


You're an adult. If you're sure you can't control your shit on your own, then you can contact a professional.

Kiwifarms is here to laugh at people just like you. I don't know how you stumbled your ass in here without once realizing this.


----------



## Revo (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Tbh I don't know. I go to Reddit and Discord to pity party over there. And everyone is so nice to me there and just accepts fucking everything I tell them like a bunch of spineless pussies. I don't like that. It's just disgusting to me. I wan't drama, I wan't someone to be an actual human being an argue against me.
> 
> So I guess I have some stolkholm battered housewife syndrome here. And I think I might have a humiliation fetish IDK.
> 
> It's to the point I can't even control what I type and I wanna just end this shit.


Stop coming to kiwi farms then, and go back to see your yes-men from reddit and discord. Kiwi farms is not a place for redditors like you.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Stop coming to kiwi farms then, and go back to see your yes-men from reddit and discord. Kiwi farms is not a place for redditors like you.


I'm not a redditor, I've used KiwiFarms longer than I've been using reddit.


----------



## Mr. Faget (Jan 19, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I'm not a redditor, I've used KiwiFarms longer than I've been using reddit.


If I'm understanding this correctly: you actively seek abuse, yes?


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jan 19, 2020)

Do you like hurting other people?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 19, 2020)

Mr. Faget said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly: you actively seek abuse, yes?


Yes.



Suburban Bastard said:


> Do you like hurting other people?


No.


----------



## Maskull (Jan 20, 2020)

Masochists disgust me. You disgust me.


----------



## Mr. Faget (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> No.


Does this have anything to do with having a dominant/abusive female figure in your upbringing?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 20, 2020)

Mr. Faget said:


> Does this have anything to do with having a dominant/abusive female figure in your upbringing?


I don't know to be honest with you.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Tbh I don't know. I go to Reddit and Discord to pity party over there. And everyone is so nice to me there and just accepts fucking everything I tell them like a bunch of spineless pussies. I don't like that. It's just disgusting to me. I wan't drama, I wan't someone to be an actual human being an argue against me.
> 
> So I guess I have some stolkholm battered housewife syndrome here. And I think I might have a humiliation fetish IDK.
> 
> It's to the point I can't even control what I type and I wanna just end this shit.



Look, Reddit is really your speed. And Reddit has claws if you look and ask hard enough.

Kiwifarms is not a place for emotional support. Please stop looking for it


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I'm not a redditor, I've used KiwiFarms longer than I've been using reddit.



But you literally are a redditor.  Once a redditor, always a redditor.  Use reddit even once and you will never be anything more than a redditor again.


----------



## kūhaku (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't get the whole "closing the thread" shit you keep sperging. If this thread closes, you'll open another one. The only person creating drama for this thread is you, stop being autistic and you will stop being made fun of.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 20, 2020)

He won't leave because he has an obvious humiliation fetish.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 20, 2020)

What the actual fuck are you doing?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 20, 2020)

jellycar said:


> What the actual fuck are you doing?


I'm not doing anything wrong really.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I'm not doing anything wrong really.



Yes you are. You're whining and moaning and trying to get attention and it is not cute. Its ridiculous.


----------



## Zodiax (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I'm not doing anything wrong really.


Factually incorrect. 
If you were doing nothing wrong, the thread wouldn't be bumped anymore. If you wanna get better, you'd listen to the advice given. If you want to indulge in a humiliation fetish, there are sites that cater to that much better than here.  
You're a sperg, but nowhere near enough of one to deserve your own proper thread. So far at least. 
It's a waste of time for you to be here if you're not gonna try and at least get along with others here.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 20, 2020)

So what's the endgame here? Get us all to call you a twat then vanish off back to some other forum and tell them all how much of a L33T EPEEEC TROLOLOLOLOLOLOL you've been on Kiwi Farms or what? I refuse to believe you're not deliberately trying to be this ridiculous.


----------



## Hammerstein (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Please can we just close this thread and end this autistic drama shit.
> 
> I'm really getting tired of it and it's been dragging out for too long.
> 
> I'm sorry I'm doing this, I try my hardest to just not get mad at people and stay happy but I just can't do it.



WTF are you doing here Spoony.


----------



## Spunt (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> I'm not doing anything wrong really.



Like @Zodiax said, whatever your endgame you are going about it the wrong way.

You want to improve, meet a lady, sort your life out? You've already proudly proclaimed that you won't take any advice we give you so you won't achieve that.

You want KF to leave you alone? You won't stop posting and drawing attention to yourself, so you won't achieve that.

You want to get your self-admitted humiliation fetish indulged? You won't get that here, certainly not in a way you will enjoy.

You want to win an argument? Dude, you tried to pick on someone for liking Pokemon when you yourself admitted earlier in the thread that you have no hobbies or interests whatsoever. Never mind Pokemon fans, even trainspotters, metal detectorists or public masturbators can dunk on you because at least they leave the house to do their thing. You do nothing, and you've made it clear you don't want to change.

You want a thread here? You're not interesting enough. You don't fucking do anything. CWC makes weird comics, wears a dress and fucks sex dolls on webcam, Russell Greer tries to sue celebrities, DSP streams videogames, Tommy Tooter makes crank calls to the Police. Pathetic as those people are, they all fucking DO SOMETHING that makes them interesting. You don't.

Basically, whatever you want, you will not get it here. Go away.


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 20, 2020)

Spunt said:


> Like @Zodiax said, whatever your endgame you are going about it the wrong way.
> 
> You want to improve, meet a lady, sort your life out? You've already proudly proclaimed that you won't take any advice we give you so you won't achieve that.


Okay I take it back I will take the advice I was just scared.


----------



## Maskull (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> Okay I take it back I will take the advice I was just scared.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 20, 2020)

Spunt said:


> Basically, whatever you want, you will not get it here.


an entire thread dedicated to him with 369 posts. he's getting exactly what he wants.



WeeMars said:


> Okay I take it back I will take the advice I was just scared.


*gives you attention*
how's your day been champ?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 20, 2020)

NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE said:


> how's your day been champ?


I've only been awake for 2 hours, so far it's uneventful and boring like any other day.



Maskull said:


> View attachment 1106548


And what would happen if I actually DID do that?


----------



## Mr. Faget (Jan 20, 2020)

WeeMars said:


> And what would happen if I actually DID do that?


What, besides the obvious closure of carotid arteries and/or jugular veins causing cerebral hypoxia, cardiac arrest via induction of carotid sinus reflex (slowed heartbeat from sudden blood pressure spike), and the ever-infamous death erection?

Besides that?


----------



## WeeMars (Jan 20, 2020)

Mr. Faget said:


> What, besides the obvious?


Yes


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Token Weeaboo (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Vampirella (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Rat Speaker (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Maskull (Aug 6, 2020)

I miss this dumb faggot like you wouldn't believe.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 6, 2020)

Lol he is a manlet.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 6, 2020)

This will be you, @moogetrooget, if you don't sort yourself out.


----------



## bearycool (Aug 6, 2020)

AGAIN: Kiwi Farms is not a dating website, even if there is a trophy enticing you to marry one of them.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 6, 2020)

@bearycool is going to be my wife and @Null is going to officiate.


----------



## detectiveVBShaft (Aug 17, 2020)

Does anyone have any contact info to that WeeMars guys? The person who doxxed him doxxed the wrong person and we just found out. Just trying to figure out why he has the same username and has a picture of my homie


----------



## Unog (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> Does anyone have any contact info to that WeeMars guys? The person who doxxed him doxxed the wrong person and we just found out. Just trying to figure out why he has the same username and has a picture of my homie



Yeah, that's not going to work.

Good effort though, A+


----------



## detectiveVBShaft (Aug 17, 2020)

I'm being 100% I've been following this thread for the past day or so and things aren't adding up with the guy doxxed.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> Does anyone have any contact info to that WeeMars guys? The person who doxxed him doxxed the wrong person and we just found out. Just trying to figure out why he has the same username and has a picture of my homie


Welcome back. We missed you.


----------



## Unog (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> I'm being 100% I've been following this thread for the past day or so and things aren't adding up with the guy doxxed.



Ok, what's the proof? Who's your friend? How did you find out? etc.


----------



## A_Skellington (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## detectiveVBShaft (Aug 17, 2020)

Unog said:


> Ok, what's the proof? Who's your friend? How did you find out? etc.


My friend Joshua Salazar (the one doxxed) recently got out of a toxic engagement with this interesting girl to say the least. She left him a giant twitter rant and in the rant said "When i  peeped the kiwifarms thread I should've left". Which got me wondering so I called him. We simply looked up "Weemars kiwifarms" found this thread and saw the random shit posted from the guys "WeeMars". Instantly we knew this wasn't him since he has always never capitalized the 'M' in Weemars  (Generated from xbox about 9 years ago). Being hella confused we looked further down the google image page and saw his steam profile captured. Naturally we clicked the image and it led us to the part of the thread where he was doxxed and we were shocked. So today I set out to find anything and everything I could about this WeeMars character to find out who he is. Also we noted that on the chatlogs posted on January 19,2020 shows the profile picture of Weemars changed to a legitimate picture of Joshua Salazar crossing the stage of graduation (not entirely sure but it looks really damn close) which is easily obtainable online. This was super creepy considering a lot of the information posted in the chatlogs didn't line up with Joshua Salazar. For example WeeMars states "I'm only 18 having no gf at 18 is normal" which at the time Joshua was 19 and happily seeing someone. Also the one leaked log of WeeMars subtly stating his birthday is November 17, while Joshua's is in October.

Look I know this is hella suspicious and even I am a little weary of whether this is my friend or not, that's why I'm trying to find any information on this WeeMars guy like maybe his discord just to know. Some of this stuff just isn't adding up


----------



## Kideo Hojima (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> My friend Joshua Salazar (the one doxxed) recently got out of a toxic engagement with this interesting girl to say the least. She left him a giant twitter rant and in the rant said "When i  peeped the kiwifarms thread I should've left". Which got me wondering so I called him. We simply looked up "Weemars kiwifarms" found this thread and saw the random shit posted from the guys "WeeMars". Instantly we knew this wasn't him since he has always never capitalized the 'M' in Weemars  (Generated from xbox about 9 years ago). Being hella confused we looked further down the google image page and saw his steam profile captured. Naturally we clicked the image and it led us to the part of the thread where he was doxxed and we were shocked. So today I set out to find anything and everything I could about this WeeMars character to find out who he is. Also we noted that on the chatlogs posted on January 19,2020 shows the profile picture of Weemars changed to a legitimate picture of Joshua Salazar crossing the stage of graduation (not entirely sure but it looks really damn close) which is easily obtainable online. This was super creepy considering a lot of the information posted in the chatlogs didn't line up with Joshua Salazar. For example WeeMars states "I'm only 18 having no gf at 18 is normal" which at the time Joshua was 19 and happily seeing someone. Also the one leaked log of WeeMars subtly stating his birthday is November 17, while Joshua's is in October.
> 
> Look I know this is hella suspicious and even I am a little weary of whether this is my friend or not, that's why I'm trying to find any information on this WeeMars guy like maybe his discord just to know. Some of this stuff just isn't adding up


tl;dr


----------



## Unog (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> Look I know this is hella suspicious and even I am a little weary of whether this is my friend or not, that's why I'm trying to find any information on this WeeMars guy like maybe his discord just to know. Some of this stuff just isn't adding up



I asked for proof. None of what you posted is proof.

If you're really this guy's friend I'm sorry to break it to you but he's a fucking loser. Though really this is most likely WeeMars by a very high margin for reasons I'd rather explain after you go on like this for a few more posts.



Kideo Hojima said:


> tl;dr



A bunch of bullshit. Seems like a story he spent a long time formulating from the way it reads.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> My friend Joshua Salazar (the one doxxed) recently got out of a toxic engagement with this interesting girl to say the least. She left him a giant twitter rant and in the rant said "When i  peeped the kiwifarms thread I should've left". Which got me wondering so I called him. We simply looked up "Weemars kiwifarms" found this thread and saw the random shit posted from the guys "WeeMars". Instantly we knew this wasn't him since he has always never capitalized the 'M' in Weemars  (Generated from xbox about 9 years ago). Being hella confused we looked further down the google image page and saw his steam profile captured. Naturally we clicked the image and it led us to the part of the thread where he was doxxed and we were shocked. So today I set out to find anything and everything I could about this WeeMars character to find out who he is. Also we noted that on the chatlogs posted on January 19,2020 shows the profile picture of Weemars changed to a legitimate picture of Joshua Salazar crossing the stage of graduation (not entirely sure but it looks really damn close) which is easily obtainable online. This was super creepy considering a lot of the information posted in the chatlogs didn't line up with Joshua Salazar. For example WeeMars states "I'm only 18 having no gf at 18 is normal" which at the time Joshua was 19 and happily seeing someone. Also the one leaked log of WeeMars subtly stating his birthday is November 17, while Joshua's is in October.
> 
> Look I know this is hella suspicious and even I am a little weary of whether this is my friend or not, that's why I'm trying to find any information on this WeeMars guy like maybe his discord just to know. Some of this stuff just isn't adding up


Forgive our suspicions. People have come back and tried defending themselves from sock accounts plenty times before. Whoever that was, whether you, your friend or someone else, is unlikely to ever come back under that name because they were reviled by everyone they came into contact with on Kiwi Farms. You should contact moderation and provide evidence to them.


----------



## detectiveVBShaft (Aug 17, 2020)

Maskull said:


> Forgive our suspicions. People have come back and tried defending themselves from sock accounts plenty times before. Whoever that was, whether you, your friend or someone else, is unlikely to ever come back under that name because they were reviled by everyone they came into contact with on Kiwi Farms. You should contact moderation and provide evidence to them.


Totally understand the suspicions. Just figured the guys who had chat logs of him would possibly have contact info of him so I could get in touch.



Unog said:


> I asked for proof. None of what you posted is proof.
> 
> If you're really this guy's friend I'm sorry to break it to you but he's a fucking loser. Though really this is most likely WeeMars by a very high margin for reasons I'd rather explain after you go on like this for a few more posts.
> 
> ...


Hey man I'll be happy to provide anything and everything I can for you just lemme know what kind of proof you want and I'll try my best to get it. I


----------



## Maskull (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> Totally understand the suspicions. Just figured the guys who had chat logs of him would possibly have contact info of him so I could get in touch.


I think the guy capping chat has been inactive for a few months. You're better off making a Talk-to-Staff thread and speaking to them about this. People had basically forgotten about him because he primarily sperged in chat. The only reason why his account really even shows in a Google search is because of this thread. Whoever he was he was a legendary faggot.


----------



## Unog (Aug 17, 2020)

detectiveVBShaft said:


> Hey man I'll be happy to provide anything and everything I can for you just lemme know what kind of proof you want and I'll try my best to get it. I



Facebook acct of your friend would be a good start. More solid evidence that he's not the guy in question than just your word as well, maybe some kind of proof that Joshua Salazar's b-day is in Oct. Perhaps a driver's license or similar document.


----------



## detectiveVBShaft (Aug 17, 2020)

https://twitter.com/stuckwgrnde <- The link to the twitter page of the girl who ranted about him. On one of her replies to the pinned tweet is the tweet about finding the kiwifarms page.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 17, 2020)

Do not post personal information in this thread.


detectiveVBShaft said:


> View attachment 1527937 Best I could do at the moment. This is his Facebook with his birthday.
> https://twitter.com/stuckwgrnde <- The link to the twitter page of the girl who ranted about him. On one of her replies to the pinned tweet is the tweet about finding the kiwifarms page.


Post this in a Talk-to-Staff thread and not here you moron.


----------



## dfg (Aug 23, 2020)

I was finally able to get my account confirmed, but I'm truly just wondering what else outside of those chat logs that dude put that led to me being doxxed. That guy is WeeMars I've been Weemars for 10+ years now because it was my first random Xbox gamer tag. Just kinda fucked that I get shit on for something that wasn't even me and then I only found out because my stalker ex ranted about it on twitter. and yeah my birthday is Oct 8th, y'all already have my personal info I doubt it'd be hard to find me. Just make sure you actually have the person in question before you reveal all their personal info on a shitty vendetta 

The dude above is my friend Zack and he was only speaking on my behalf because my email wouldn't confirm btw here's a screencap of my Facebook and birthday.


----------



## JamusActimus (Aug 23, 2020)

You clearly have a humiliation fetish


----------



## Hylics (Aug 23, 2020)

Weemars: The one ya dox'd said:


> I was finally able to get my account confirmed, but I'm truly just wondering what else outside of those chat logs that dude put that led to me being doxxed. That guy is WeeMars I've been Weemars for 10+ years now because it was my first random Xbox gamer tag. Just kinda fucked that I get shit on for something that wasn't even me and then I only found out because my stalker ex ranted about it on twitter. and yeah my birthday is Oct 8th, y'all already have my personal info I doubt it'd be hard to find me. Just make sure you actually have the person in question before you reveal all their personal info on a shitty vendetta








Even if you're not him, you're definitely cut from the same cloth as him. That subtitle encapsulates both of you perfectly.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 23, 2020)

Weemars: The one ya dox'd said:


> The dude above is my friend Zack and he was only speaking on my behalf because my email wouldn't confirm btw here's a screencap of my Facebook and birthday.


You're as stupid as your friend. Talk to the staff and not us.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2020)

I'm the one who posted the face of weemars. What seems to be the problem?


----------



## dfg (Aug 23, 2020)

Ah yes trying to figure out why my name was Slandered renders me from the same cloth as him, well you're all clearly set in your opinion of me. Even as I try to show that the person in question wasn't me, but I see now talking to you inbreds will prove fruitless. You already doxxed me and exposed me for something im not so the damage is done, have nice lives


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2020)

Weemars: The one ya dox'd said:


> Ah yes trying to figure out why my name was Slandered renders me from the same cloth as him, well you're all clearly set in your opinion of me. Even as I try to show that the person in question wasn't me, but I see now talking to you inbreds will prove fruitless. You already doxxed me and exposed me for something im not so the damage is done, have nice lives


Maybe you should consider calming down


----------



## dfg (Aug 23, 2020)

There's a 20-page forum of people shitting on my name when it wasn't even me it's quite infuriating.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2020)

Weemars: The one ya dox'd said:


> There's a 20-page forum of people shitting on my name when it wasn't even me it's quite infuriating.


This website exists to mock foolish people and as far as we know you came here and made a fool of yourself. You should post a timestamped photo to prove you're the real weemars.


----------



## dfg (Aug 23, 2020)

Here's a photo of the forum logged into my account and my Steam that this forum showcased, opened. bottom right 10:55.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 23, 2020)

Weemars: The one ya dox'd said:


> Here's a photo of the forum logged into my account and my Steam that this forum showcased, opened. bottom right 10:55.


You can make a thread on this board to make your case to the staff.


			https://kiwifarms.net/forums/talk-to-staff.26/


----------



## Maskull (Aug 23, 2020)

Weemars: The one ya dox'd said:


> Here's a photo of the forum logged into my account and my Steam that this forum showcased, opened. bottom right 10:55.


None of us care. Tell site administration.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 23, 2020)

Weemars: The one ya dox'd said:


> There's a 20-page forum of people shitting on my name when it wasn't even me it's quite infuriating.


"Methinks the lad[y] doth protest too much".


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Aug 24, 2020)

Is your mom still a teacher??


----------



## Kideo Hojima (Aug 24, 2020)

Do you ever just get tired of coming back to a forum that's doxed you to hell and back? If you hate us that much, why come back constantly? Don't you have any hobbies?


----------

